# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2014



## Gilmet (1 Out 2014 às 01:47)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Out 2014 às 11:46)

Bom Dia

Sigo com dia quente,* 25,7ºC* e *56%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Névoa (1 Out 2014 às 12:43)

Já sigo com 27C segundo o Google (para Porto e Senhora da Hora, e 24C para Leça do Balio), espero bem que este valor não seja ultrapassado em muito. Já agora as médias de Outubro para o Porto são:

Média das máximas: 20,2C
Média das médias: 15,9C
Média das mínimas: 11,6C

Isso quer-me parecer, embora veja-me incapaz de compreender exactamente o que se encontra em

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/clima/index.html?page=onda.calor.xml

(pois quando dizem "a temperatura máxima diária é supeior [sic] em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência" uma pessoa só pode imaginar que seja o valor médio _das máximas_ _no período de referência_, uma vez que, tanto quanto sei e a julgar da informação disponibilizada para o público, este é um valor para todos os dias do mês, sem possuir variações diárias), que já estivemos mais longe de uma onda de calor.

Se eu estiver errada em relação à interpretação que faço do texto do ipma, por favor corrijam-me.

edit. Esqueci-me que Outubro só começou hoje, e então a suposta onda de calor já não é possível com as médias de Setembro e os 26C que tivemos com alguma regularidade até ontem. Agora, só se esta situação presente vier a prolongar-se além do esperado, mas não me parece que vá durar mais de 4 ou 5 dias com valores de 5C acima da média das máximas, de qualquer maneira.


----------



## Névoa (1 Out 2014 às 13:39)

29C às 13:00 na Senhora da Hora/ Porto segundo o Google! Será que chegamos aos 30C?

edit. Embora o site do isep, precário como está, aponte para 26,9C como máxima do dia às 13:15, com índice de calor de 27,4C. Depois das 13:16, que seguia com os mesmos valores, não há registos. E mesmo que o site do isep não esteja a funcionar bem, pessoalmente acredito mais nestes valores que nos do google.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Out 2014 às 14:15)

Cumulos em desenvolvimento a Este.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Out 2014 às 14:23)

Boas!
Junto da praia a brisa marítima já entrou, em Francelos o vento rodou de Leste para W/NW.Temperatura está nos 24,7ºc com HR60%!

Por aqui a temperatura continua a subir enquanto o vento mudar de direção.
Sigo com 27,7ºC / 43% de Humidade / Vento de ENE


----------



## cookie (1 Out 2014 às 19:28)

Neste preciso momento em Azurara temos 23,7 graus e 71%HR. Esteve um dia MUITO quente...


----------



## Névoa (1 Out 2014 às 20:20)

De acordo com os gráficos do ipma, a estação de S. Gens (Senhora da Hora/ Porto) registou 30, 4C às 14:00h. 

A de Massarelos registou 31,1C também às 14:00, enquanto que Pedras Rubras registou uns amenos 27,4C às 15:00. Não há dados de temperatura da Serra do Pilar.

Incrível que se faça o acompanhamento das temperaturas do Porto por Pedras Rubras, os dados de lá são ficção para quem vive e/ ou trabalha no Porto!

edit. e enquanto isso o isep, que neste momento encontra-se a funcionar, registou uma máxima de 28,5 C às  15:15. Desta vez fico com os 30,4 C de S. Gens, esteve mesmo muito quente hoje à tarde.

edit2. as horas indicadas nas estações do ipma estão no formato UTC (horário actual +1)


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Out 2014 às 23:57)

Boa noite! 
Hoje por aqui dia bastante quente! 
Máxima de 28,8ºC !!
Por agora a noite segue agradável com 21.2ºC , hr68% e vento fraco/moderado de Leste!

Na verdade é uma pena não ter-mos valores da estação da serra do pilar!


----------



## cookie (2 Out 2014 às 00:33)

Temp e HR actuais 20,8c e 73% respectivamente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Out 2014 às 14:16)

boas!
Céu limpo por aqui.
Atuais 28.6ºC / 44% hr / vento de ESE
O ISEP segue com 28.4ºC / 45%hr /Vento de ESE
Rio Tinto mais quente, com 30,1ºC / 37%hr / Vento ESE

Como de costume junto as praias mais fresco, Francelos vai com 23,8ºC / 56%hr / Vento de WNW


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Out 2014 às 15:34)

Boas Tardes!!!!

Neste momento nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2014 às 19:09)

Boas tardes,

máxima de *27.9 ºc* por aqui, um dia de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão.

A mínima  foi de *17.6 ºc*

Neste momento uns agradáveis 23.4 ºc com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Out 2014 às 20:10)

BOAS!
Atuais 24,1ºC com 55% de humidade e vento fraco de Norte.
Máxima de 28,7ºC!
------
Francelos segue com 19,7ºC , 81% de humidade e vento de NE.
Maxima de 25,8ºC!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2014 às 13:51)

Boas tardes,

Como isto por aqui está tudo muito calmo, decidi testar a nova funcionalidade de timelapse do meu telemóvel. Não é mau, já dá para brincar um bocado!


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2014 às 21:00)

Boa noite

Pouco antes das 20h terá começado a cair alguma chuva fraca no extremo norte do alto Minho


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2014 às 21:18)

Pelo Porto o dia manteve-se sem chuva mas com bastante nebulosidade que me fui entretendo a filmar em timelapse. Aqui ficam mais três. 
É oficial; estou viciado! 

Ver em HD.


----------



## martinus (4 Out 2014 às 22:50)

A noite passada formou-se bastante nevoeiro em Braga durante a noite, depois da temperatura ter caído o suficiente, aí a partir da uma da manhã. Esta noite deve acontecer o mesmo, parece. Uma estação no http://www.wunderground.com/ dá agora o ponto de orvalho nos 15 C., a humidade a 84% e a temperatura a 17,6 C., pressão 1021hPa. Parecem as condições necessárias para se repetir o filme, ou não?


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2014 às 23:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Pelo Porto o dia manteve-se sem chuva mas com bastante nebulosidade que me fui entretendo a filmar em timelapse. Aqui ficam mais três.
> É oficial; estou viciado!
> 
> Ver em HD.



 Muito bom! E muito interessante poder observar-se as diferentes direcções dos movimentos das nuvens conforme os níveis: no nível das nuvens altas com componente oeste e nas baixas mais de noroeste. E mesmo nos níveis altos há diferenciação e movimentos relativos de que dificilmente nos apercebemos em visão normal. Parece-me que a técnica está já bem apurada, quer na luz quer no controle do movimento, etc. Parabéns e venham mais!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Out 2014 às 23:54)

StormRic disse:


> Muito bom! E muito interessante poder observar-se as diferentes direcções dos movimentos das nuvens conforme os níveis: no nível das nuvens altas com componente oeste e nas baixas mais de noroeste. E mesmo nos níveis altos há diferenciação e movimentos relativos de que dificilmente nos apercebemos em visão normal. Parece-me que a técnica está já bem apurada, quer na luz quer no controle do movimento, etc. Parabéns e venham mais!



Obrigado! 
É verdade, também reparei nisso ao ver os vídeos, algo que a olho nu era praticamente impossível de ver.
A técnica, bom, é do telemóvel! Faz tudo sozinho.  Basta fixar o telemóvel para que não se mexa, acertar a luminosidade e o ponto de focagem e depois deixar a gravar. Cada um representa cerca de meia hora de gravação. É possível deixar mais tempo mas o resultado final será sempre um vídeo de cerca de 40 segundos no máximo, ou seja, quanto maior o tempo de gravação maior a velocidade do timelapse.


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2014 às 00:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Basta fixar o telemóvel para que não se mexa, acertar a luminosidade e o ponto de focagem e depois deixar a gravar.



Ahah, pois mas essa é a parte importante e é a que eu reparei que está muito bem feita, luz, focagem, fixação... Bom trabalho! Será que o meu telemóvel também faz isto? Tenho que investigar.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Out 2014 às 17:46)

Boas,

Pelo Porto neste momento está um esplendoroso dia de sol. Mais fresco que os anteriores mas em locais abrigados do vento, que se faz sentir com alguma intensidade junto ao mar, chega a estar ainda bem quente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2014 às 20:34)

Boa noite!
Atuais 16,3ºc e humidade a 80% ! Vento de NNW.
Temperatura max: 19.2ºc e Minima de 14,8ºc.
Fotos tiradas ontem :









Foto tirada ás 20:14h de hoje:


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Out 2014 às 21:32)

Boa noite,

De regresso à Invicta, actuais* 16,2ºc* e *81%* de humidade relativa...a precipitação está de regresso em breve =)


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Out 2014 às 01:16)

Noite já de Outono, actuais *14,8ºc* e *84%* de humidade relativa! A precipitação irá aparecer durante o dia...


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

mínima fresca de *12.4 ºc *

Neste momento: 13.9ºc , céu encoberto bastante escuro e começa a chover


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2014 às 14:38)

Boas,

dia de chuva fraca por cá, típica morrinha. 

Porém com o avanço da tarde tem-se tornado moderada.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 15:10)

Chove certinho e com alguma intensidade pelo Porto 

O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. 17.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 15:16)

Aí está, declaro oficialmente  inaugurada a época Hidrológica 2014/2015 no meu pluviómetro 

*1 mm* acumulado, chove bem  Pingas grossas/médias.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2014 às 15:32)

Chuva algo intensa neste último quarto de hora. 


Tendo em conta as imagens de satélite, o sol hoje ainda deve aparecer.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 15:38)

Acumulado até ao momento:* 3.0 mm*, cai certinha


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2014 às 16:23)

Já vou em 9.4 mm e continua a chover moderado


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2014 às 16:59)

Chove bastante neste momento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2014 às 17:02)

Torrencial agora!


Não esperava!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2014 às 17:12)

Belos 10 minutos de chuva forte por aqui, penso que nem estava previsto que chovesse assim! 

Belo riacho corre na estrada e arrasta as folhas caídas das árvores, bem vindo outono .

Neste momento não chove, céu nublado e o sol vai espreitando.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 17:45)

Chove bastante pelo Porto neste momento! 

*6 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Out 2014 às 18:31)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá, depois da chuva fraca da manhã que nada acumulou, veio a tarde com chuva fraca a moderada (pontual) e após as 15h começou a acumular. Sigo com *8,4 mm* de precipitação.

O céu permanece encoberto e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

*Tatual: 17,6ºC
Hr: 94%*​
Pelo que estive a ver do ECMWF, esta semana poderá trazer-nos interessantes acumulados no Alto Minho e zonas mais litorais acima dos Rio Douro - o que será normal e natural nesta fase ainda prematura do outono

Continuação de boa semana e bons eventos meteorológicos


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 18:35)

E continua esta chuva persistente, *6.6 mm* acumulados.

O site do ISEP está outra vez parado, há já umas duas horas que não actualiza..

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## supercell (6 Out 2014 às 18:40)

Por aqui já parou a chuva miodinha..


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2014 às 18:46)

Parou a chuva. 11.4 mm acumulados, nada mau para o 1º aquecimento :P


----------



## guimeixen (6 Out 2014 às 19:27)

Boa tarde, quase boa noite.
Já choveu mas neste momento não chove.

Time lapse que fiz à uns minutinhos atrás.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Out 2014 às 19:43)

Por cá 5,7mm


----------



## Estação SP (6 Out 2014 às 21:31)

Boa Noite.

Por aqui sempre esteve uma chuva fraca durante a tarde agora para o final do dia é que ocorreram uns periodos de chuva forte no qual acumulei até ao momento *6mm.*


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Out 2014 às 23:10)

Tarde chuvosa, acumulados *6,6mm*. Actuais *17,6ºc* e* 87%* de humidade relativa. Máxima de *20,0ºc* ao inicio da tarde!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Out 2014 às 23:52)

CHUVA forte!!
Acumulados 6,9mm!


----------



## Zapiao (7 Out 2014 às 00:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> CHUVA forte!!
> Acumulados 6,9mm!


Aonde estás ? No radar nao parece chuva na tua zona......


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 00:22)

Snifa disse:


> E continua esta chuva persistente, *6.6 mm* acumulados.
> 
> O site do ISEP está outra vez parado, há já umas duas horas que não actualiza..
> 
> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


O ISEP parece que já voltou!
Gostava de entender o porquê de muitas falhas..será a net que falha por lá ou conexão da consola ao transmissor?!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 00:29)

Zapiao disse:


> Aonde estás ? No radar nao parece chuva na tua zona......



Estou em canelas - VNGaia, a cerca de 800m onde está a minha Estação !
Por aqui choveu pouco antes das 00h , o aguaceiro durou cerca de 10minutos..


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Out 2014 às 00:31)

Por aqui também...chuva fraca mas confirma-se...


----------



## Névoa (7 Out 2014 às 02:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O ISEP parece que já voltou!
> Gostava de entender o porquê de muitas falhas..será a net que falha por lá ou conexão da consola ao transmissor?!


Do que observei, o erro mostra-se quando o sistema para de actualizar num determinado momento, ficando lá fixo até que alguém o deixe offline. Numa das vezes até vi o que acredito ser software diferente, em inglês e com mais variáveis, mas depois foi substituído pelo antigo, o que achei uma pena mesmo porque logo apareceu a falha novamente. Por isso, acredito que o mal venha do software que utilizam.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 13:12)

Chuva no radar a SW daqui , pelo movimento está a deslocar-se de WSW-ENE! Deve entrar entre Aveiro/Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 13:52)

boas! por aqui vento a aumentar de intensidade. 
Atuais 20ºc com 71% hr.
---
Parece que o ISEP voltou ao wunderground...


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 14:46)

Pessoal da zona de Aveiro,  terá chuva a caminho  daí..





Atrás vem outra célula , mas já deve passar mais a Norte:


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2014 às 15:28)

Já chove pelo Porto, céu bastante escuro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 15:41)

Por aqui tbm começou a chover!


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2014 às 16:12)

Tempo muito fechado, chove bem agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 17:04)

Fotos tiradas há 10min:


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2014 às 17:09)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá vai chuviscando, num céu muito nublado a encoberto.
O vento tem soprado em geral moderado de SSO.
O acumulado de precipitação é "tímido": 1,0 mm.

*Tatual: 18,4ºC
Hr: 79%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Out 2014 às 17:32)

Chuva moderada!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 17:45)

Vem aí mais chuva de SSW!

Estão por aqui muitas gaivotas ...tempestade no mar!


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2014 às 18:29)

Bela chuvada por aqui neste momento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Out 2014 às 18:30)

Chuva moderada


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Bastante chuva e nevoeiro!
Rechousa: 17,1ºC / 95%hr / acumulado 4,6mm / rajada de 44 kmh de SUL
Francelos: 17ºc / 99% hr / acumulado 3mm / rajada de 32 kmh de SSE


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Bom fim de dia.

Neste momento temos aqui pela Chã de Ferreira céu encoberto.
A chuva agora cai fraca mas parece ter "pegado" - mais logo saberei se é persistente ou não...
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de S.
O acumulado mantêm-se em 1,0 mm.
A humidade subiu e deverá subir ainda mais com este tempo húmido e cinzentão. Um verdadeiro outono! 

*Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2014 às 19:19)

Chuva forte! *4.6 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 19:20)

Valores de acumulados:
- Nevogilde : 9,9mm
- ISEP: 4,57mm
- Rechousa: 10,9mm
- Francelos: 12,2mm
- Ovar: 10,4mm
- Estarreja: 7,6mm


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2014 às 19:23)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã 

*7 mm*


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2014 às 19:26)

*104 mm /h* de  intensidade da chuva neste momento


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2014 às 19:28)

Chuva e mais chuva, *10 mm* e a subir


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 19:42)

Por aqui 13,7mm!
Rajada de 50km/h de SW!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Out 2014 às 20:07)

Por Barcelos chuva forte e persistente!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2014 às 21:44)

Boas noites,

Fim de tarde com alguma animação pelo Porto. Por agora tudo calmo com céu completamente encoberto e algumas rajadas mais atrevidas de vez em quando.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2014 às 21:56)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vai chovendo por vezes forte, sigo com 13.2mm.


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2014 às 22:01)

ultima hora: Luzim - 10.7mm


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2014 às 22:05)

Chove a bom ritmo Rain Rate 382mm/h

Até ao momento 16.0mm.

It´s Raining Cats and Dogs


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2014 às 22:56)

20.6mm vai somando.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Out 2014 às 23:04)




----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Chove torrencialmente !!
Por aqui 19,5mm de acumulado a subir! *(Rate: 117mm/h)*
Francelos vai com 16mm.
Ovar está nos 24mm!


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Out 2014 às 23:23)

*23,8 mm* acumulados. Tanta chuva


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Out 2014 às 23:28)

Neste momento chuva moderada a forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Out 2014 às 23:45)

Por cá sigo com 3,6 mm acumulados. 


Neste momento não chove e está bom para ir dar um passeio, dada a temperatura agradável.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Out 2014 às 00:16)

Tudo a seco por aqui. Está toda a cair a sul do Porto.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2014 às 01:11)

Entre as 22h e as 23h UTC:

*27,4mm* em Cabeceiras de Basto e *22,8mm* em Luzim.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2014 às 02:08)

Lá está...Luzim-Penafiel tem o udómetro bem calibrado depois de mais uma limpeza feita há 2 semanas. 
Ontem terminei o dia com 21,1 mm de acumulado, tendo um Rain-Rate máximo (intensidade da precipitação) de 30 mm\h pelas 22h.
Hoje tenho 3,0 mm de acumulado.
A situação está agora mais calma, pelo menos durante umas horas.

Boa madrugada e bom acompanhamento


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Out 2014 às 02:09)

Chove intensamente neste momento!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 03:18)

Boa noite,

Acordei com a intensidade da chuva.


----------



## Stinger (8 Out 2014 às 03:23)

Chove bastante forte !!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Out 2014 às 03:36)

Por aqui não chove neste momento mas o vento começou a soprar moderado a forte do nada.

Célula interessante aí para os lados do Porto, que parece ser a que tem mais potencial até agora neste evento. O radar do Meteogalicia mostra focos convectivos na célula.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2014 às 07:54)

Bom dia.

A madrugada trouxe mais chuva, por vezes moderada.
O acumulado de hoje é de *17,8 mm*.
O céu permanece muito nublado a encoberto e o vento sopra moderado, com rajadas, de SSO.

*Tatual: 18,6ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 08:25)

Bom dia,

chuva por vezes forte pelo Porto, sigo com *10 mm* até ao momento. 

Olhando ao satélite a frente ainda está em formação a várias centenas de km da nossa costa, algures a Leste dos Açores.

Vão passando por aqui algumas linhas que causam chuva/aguaceiros  por vezes fortes.

Tempo algo abafado e muito húmido: 19.2 ºc actuais e 97 % de humidade.

Ontem o acumulado foi de *12.2 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2014 às 09:53)

Chove com grande intensidade 

Sigo com 22mm.


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2014 às 10:39)

Por Matosinhos temperatura elevada (21,6º), muita humidade mas sem chuva para já.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Out 2014 às 10:52)

Que aguaceiro fortíssimo!


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2014 às 10:59)

Volta a chuva com grande intensidade e mais um salto no acumulado 28mm


----------



## Névoa (8 Out 2014 às 12:36)

Por aqui é mais um dia de receber notificaçőes do RainAlarm a dizer que chove perto daqui. Pelos vistos vamos é ter que nos contentar com a chuva de segunda e de ontem (e hoje de madrugada), o que já não é mau.

Muito pior que a chuva eternamente perto daqui está o ecmwf (via ipma) a longo prazo, pois prevê máximas de 27C no Porto a partir do dia 16.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 12:38)

Calma que a frente fria já se está a aproximar daí


----------



## Fernando Costa (8 Out 2014 às 12:45)

Névoa não te acredites nas previsões dos modelos a médio/longo prazo nesta altura do ano estão constantemente a mudar. Ainda está tudo muito incerto para o fim-de-semana se vamos ter chuva ou não quanto mais daqui a uma semana. Eu não sou a pessoa mais indicada para o dizer, mas o que nos espera daqui para a frente é tempo de outono com temperaturas mais próprias para a época do ano em que estamos. Não quer dizer que venha um dia bom por entre outro. Mas é caso para dizer que o verão acabou na semana passada. Para o ano há mais. Assim espero


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Out 2014 às 13:43)

Forte chuvada por aqui!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 15:14)

Por aqui não chove ! Mas o vento está bastante forte !
Dados daqui:





Rio Tinto:





(Por lá parece que esta a chover, a não ser que o vento seja tanto que abane o mastro da EM...)


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 15:17)

Aí no minho já deve estar a chover segundo o Sat24 e segundo o IPMA !


----------



## The_simpson (8 Out 2014 às 15:17)

Depois de 30 minutos de chuva, parece que abrandou agora... Não chove aqui!

EDIT: Já chove...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Out 2014 às 15:31)

Boa tarde,
Entre as 13:00h e 13:45 choveu com muita intensidade


----------



## The_simpson (8 Out 2014 às 15:40)

Pelo radar, a maior precipitação parece ter sido mesmo aí na zona de Viana...


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 15:54)

Parece estar a chover bastante em Gaia. Mal vejo a outra margem.

Edit: Deixei de conseguir ver para o outra margem do rio Douro..


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 15:56)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 15:56)

Começa a chover no Porto.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 16:02)

Agora chove com mais intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 16:03)

Que dilúvio!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 16:04)

chove bastante com vento forte!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 16:06)

O céu está a escurecer.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 16:07)

(15:50h)


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 16:11)

Torna a chover com mais intensidade do que anteriormente.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 16:11)

Temporal pelo Porto, chove torrencialmente! 

Ambiente muito escuro.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 16:17)

Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 16:21)

Que temporal, escuridão enorme, chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Fernando Costa (8 Out 2014 às 16:21)

Por aqui, chove muito mesmo. É isto que povo gosta


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 16:25)

Aqui em Espinho não chove.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 16:26)

Está bonito está..rain rate máximo de  *175 mm/h*, *25.4 mm* acumulados e a contar...chove imenso 

24.38 mm no ISEP com um rain rate máximo de 162.56 mm/h às  16:21

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## Fernando Costa (8 Out 2014 às 16:31)

Neste momento, temporal de chuva e vento lá fora


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 16:31)

Rio tinto segue com 33mm!!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 16:33)

desculpem estava na pior resolução... Espero que se consiga ver qualquer coisa. Continuo sem pc...


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 16:37)

Rajada de 63km/h!!! Até assobia:assobio:


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 16:38)

Muito vento agora que a chuva deixou de cair com tanta intensidade


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 16:44)

A ver se vou aos 30 mm, sigo com *27.6 mm* , chove moderado com pingas grossas


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 16:48)

Aumento subito da precipitação nas estações amadoras do Minho .... 
O Snifa teve a sorte de uma célula ter passado mesmo por cima dele dado que as estações á volta não tiveram a mesma sorte mas o destaco vai para o Minho onde a frente já deve ter entrado e os acumulados deram um salto enorme em algumas estações sendo nas zonas mais interiores já vão a caminho dos 50 mm !
Assim a região centro e norte já começam a ficar niveladas, isto claro a norte do Mondego !


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2014 às 16:56)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui sigo com 30mm, mas a tarde tem sido calma.
Aguardo a chegada da frente fria


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 17:00)

Snifa disse:


> A ver se vou aos 30 mm, sigo com *27.6 mm* , chove moderado com pingas grossas



Grande diferença em poucos km`s.
Eu ainda vou com 5.6mm! As células estão a passar apenas a Norte do Douro!
16:20H




16:30H





16:40H


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 17:02)

Segundo os ultimos dados a frente parece ser mais estreita do que inicialmente previsto (incrivel como tem tanto sido alterado em cima da hora) mas poderá bastante intensa .... ou seja precipitação na ordem dos 30 mm numa hora !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Out 2014 às 17:04)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Out 2014 às 17:27)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 17:33)

Chove bastante!


----------



## The_simpson (8 Out 2014 às 17:40)

Por aqui nada... desde as 16:00 que não chove!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 17:44)

Mais chuva e mais vento...


----------



## The_simpson (8 Out 2014 às 17:48)

Agora sim... volta a chover com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 17:56)

Grande trovão !!!!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 17:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande trovão !!!!



Ahhh bem me tinha parecido...


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 17:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande trovão !!!!



Em que direcção?


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 17:57)

Começa a chover de forma intensa!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 17:58)

Chove imenso


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 17:59)

Miguel96 disse:


> Em que direcção?


 Penso que foi a OESTE!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:00)

Não te sei precisar. Apenas ouvi um ronco alto e bem longo...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Out 2014 às 18:01)

Chove forte aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 18:02)

Outro mais distante!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 18:03)

Devem de vir desta célula que se formou a WSW!

------
Sat24:


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:10)

Chove torrencialmente. Pareceu ouvir mais outro ronco mas mais distante.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:13)

Céu a tornar-se escuro. Flui para NE.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:16)




----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 18:17)

É o diluvio por aqui


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 18:22)

O campo da constituição parece um lago em algumas zonas chove torrencialmente

 40 mm acumulados


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:23)

A nuvens começam a tomar algum relevo


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:24)

Chove com mais intensidade outra vez.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:27)

Está prestes a acalmar. Já vejo céu mais claro a aproximar. São as últimas agora, aguentem-se.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 18:33)

Está um caos o trânsito, só ouço sirenes 

*42.8 mm* acumulados 

*42.16 mm* no ISEP (perto do Hospital de S João)

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:38)

18.28


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:42)

Por aqui já dei conta de passarem 5 ambulâncias...

Espero que estejam todos bem dentro dos possíveis.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 18:44)

Paelagius disse:


> Por aqui já dei conta de passarem 5 ambulâncias...
> 
> Espero que estejam todos bem dentro dos possíveis.



Não sei o que se passa, mas por aqui é polícia e ambulâncias, vão para a VCI...

Daqui a pouco coloco um vídeo com uma amostra do que se passou por aqui


----------



## Illusion4u (8 Out 2014 às 18:45)




----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:47)

Por agora a chuva acalmou. O vento e que não dá tréguas. Já ouvi as gaivotas a gravar, agora voam desnorteadas.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 18:52)

Outra ambulância.. Aqui saem na saída da vci campo alegre para seguir para o hospital santo antónio.
O trânsito começa a fluir melhor agora.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 18:58)

Cá fica então o vídeo que fiz ( ver 720 p )

Uma pequena amostra de 4.26 minutos, depois tive que fechar a janela pois ficou ainda pior:

Baixa visibilidade causada pela chuva


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 19:20)

O céu começa a desvendar as nuvens mais altas


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Out 2014 às 19:33)

Escuridão total a este


----------



## cookie (8 Out 2014 às 19:34)

Por Azurara as 16h caiu um aguaceiro longo e torrencial. Em vila do conde chovia mas pouco.
A temperatura era de 20 graus.

(corrigi a hora)


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Out 2014 às 19:41)

Dilúvio em Barcelos!! 

Barulho ensurdecedor na cobertura do bar da escola!


----------



## The_simpson (8 Out 2014 às 19:53)

Chove mesmo muito há cerca de 10min


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2014 às 20:04)

17h UTC: 
Porto (Aeroporto) - 25.1mm
V.N.Cerveira (Aerodromo) - 10.4mm


----------



## cookie (8 Out 2014 às 20:32)

Previsão estofex:
Given high RH profile, low LCLs and abundance of low-level moisture, excessive precipitation will become a distinct threat here. Some locations may see 24 hour rain sums easily exceeding 100 mm. Enhanced LLS especially over the northern part area may support an isolated tornado threat.


----------



## The_simpson (8 Out 2014 às 21:00)

Agora sim, chove! A estação da Escola de Ribeira do Neiva acumulou 30mm em 2 horas...


----------



## Paelagius (8 Out 2014 às 21:04)

E cada rajada até assobia...


----------



## Cadito (8 Out 2014 às 21:10)

Rajadas extremamente fortes. Como é possível que o IPMA não tenha lançado no mínimo um alerta amarelo para o vento?


----------



## ruka (8 Out 2014 às 21:12)

precipitação intensa a norte do Porto... o radar mostra ecos mais intensos na zona de Esposende


----------



## The_simpson (8 Out 2014 às 21:20)

Ouve-se trovoada ao longe...


----------



## João Pedro (8 Out 2014 às 21:20)

Boa noite,
Muita chuva tem caído pelo Porto ocidental, pelo menos, nas últimas horas!  Agora a chuva é fraca mas acompanhada de vento com rajadas ocasionalmente bem fortes.


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2014 às 21:23)

Trovoada perto daqui, já vi 4 flashes a poucos km a sul


----------



## Estação SP (8 Out 2014 às 21:24)

Boa Noite.

Por agora faz-se sentir rajadas pontualmente fortes 

Acumulado até ao momento de *21,8mm*.

Rajada máxima atingida a pouco de *68km/h de SSW*


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 21:24)

Esta célula têm um topo de 12 km.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Out 2014 às 21:27)

Por cá 24,6mm e agora trovoada...  mas não aparece nos radares!!!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Out 2014 às 21:27)

Trovoada e bastante chuva.


----------



## Cadito (8 Out 2014 às 21:27)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2014 às 21:27)

19h UTC:

V.N.Cerveira (Aerodromo) - 11.8mm
Viana do Castelo, Chafe - 10.8mm
Cabeceiras de Basto - 13mm


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 21:28)

guimeixen disse:


> Trovoada e bastante chuva.



Esta célula é perigosa pessoal, atenção ás rajadas de vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 21:30)

Rajada máxima em francelos : 72,3kmh!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 21:31)




----------



## Vince (8 Out 2014 às 21:33)

Vai chovendo intensamente por Braga. Com alguma trovoada.


----------



## Paula (8 Out 2014 às 21:35)

Chove a potes 

Trovoada bem audível!


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 21:36)

A célula intensificou-se a sudeste de Barcelos


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 21:37)

Chove intensamente pela Maia


----------



## Nunotex (8 Out 2014 às 21:39)

Impressionante em Braga!!!


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2014 às 21:41)

Incrível, que festival eléctrico a sul de mim . Continua a chover moderado


----------



## The_simpson (8 Out 2014 às 21:42)

Muitos relâmpagos, 1 em cada 20s mas não percebo em que direcção


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Out 2014 às 21:42)

Valente tromba de água aqui por Braga com muita trovoada. Já estão as ruas a transbordar.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 21:43)

Vejo clarões para os lados de Braga


----------



## cookie (8 Out 2014 às 21:45)

temporal BRUTAL em Azurara. parou há coisa de 10 min. chuva torrencial, vento impressionante. ouvimos uns roncos que não pareciam de trovoada, mas não sei.
é quase certo que o remate metálico de um predio abaixo do meu, levantou. quando há fenómenos destes acontece sempre isso.

não tenho registos fotográficos...


----------



## Paula (8 Out 2014 às 21:46)

Volta a chover com bastante intensidade. A minha rua parece um rio


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Out 2014 às 21:47)

Cheguei agora a casa!! 

Só digo uma coisa: incrível!!

Eu já comento mais, vou só impedir que a minha garajem fique submersa!


----------



## sergiosilva (8 Out 2014 às 21:48)

Rompeu-se uma nuvem das grandes em Braga.


----------



## meteoamador (8 Out 2014 às 21:49)

Boas Noites

Já se energia eléctrica abate-se um temporal por aqui chuva forte acompanhada por rajadas fortes de trovoada umas a seguir ás outras!!!!!


----------



## Nunotex (8 Out 2014 às 21:49)

E continua a grande chuvada.... imagino que já devam haver inundações...


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 21:49)

Tirem fotos nem que seja com o telemóvel.


----------



## Macuser (8 Out 2014 às 21:53)

Braga, Nogueiró....

Até gostava de ter equipamento para medir a carga de agua que caiu. Xiça....

Trovoada também, mas passou mais a Norte.

Cumprimentos


----------



## meteoamador (8 Out 2014 às 21:58)

Acalmou por agora dirige-se para NE


----------



## Nunotex (8 Out 2014 às 21:58)

Várias inundações em estradas em Braga... nos locais do costume... rotunda bragaparque, tunel da avenida, makro...


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 21:58)

Macuser disse:


> Braga, Nogueiró....
> 
> Até gostava de ter equipamento para medir a carga de agua que caiu. Xiça....
> 
> ...



A estação meteorológica das Caldas das Taipas em Braga acumulou *95,8 mm* de precipitação.

O estofex acertou na previsão. Se naquele sítio caiu quase 100 mm e ainda continua a chover, o estofex está de parabéns.


----------



## sergiosilva (8 Out 2014 às 21:58)

sergiosilva disse:


> Rompeu-se uma nuvem das grandes em Braga.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 21:59)

Dados da EM em Rio tinto :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



215mm?!? Acho que o vento está a fazer das suas , nesta estação!! 
Que acham ?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Out 2014 às 22:00)

Algumas fotos tiradas no facebook.

Braga novamente inundada...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 22:02)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> tromba de água aqui por Braga





Joaopaulo disse:


> Dados da EM em Rio tinto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é impossível, com uma célula dessas. A acumulação refere-se a que período?


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2014 às 22:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Dados da EM em Rio tinto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impossível ter acumulado *215 mm *de precipitação. É o vento quase de certeza absoluta.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2014 às 22:03)

No agrupamento Escolas de Plameira houve um rain-rate de 192mm/h
Nessa estação acumulado cerca de 60mm hoje.
Chegou a faltar a electricidade nalgumas zonas. Agora já parou.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Out 2014 às 22:04)

Não estava nada à espera disto.
Já acalmou agora.
Estou a fazer upload de um video para o youtube(569 mb) e ainda me demora um bocadinho, vai em 31%


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Por agora tudo bem mais calmo mas há instantes tive direito por estas bandas ao festival eléctrico e chuva moderada pontualmente forte. Foi sem dúvida uma verdadeira enxurrada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 22:11)

StormRic disse:


> Não é impossível, com uma célula dessas. A acumulação refere-se a que período?


Podes consultar aqui os gráficos :http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 22:14)

Rotação do vento de SSW para WNW / NW !!
Temperatura a descer rapidamente. O vento quase parou!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 22:20)

Estive a olhar aos gráficos e evidentemente essa estação tem estado a oscilar com vento, em que reparei que sempre que o vento passava mais forte, a precipitação parecia contar a dobrar .... e já não é a primeira vez que estação atinge valores destes salvo erro, nem é a única.
Existem mais estações que tendem a contar a dobrar quando o vento sopra mais forte !
Já agora a estação começou a contar bem desde o meio da tarde !


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2014 às 22:26)

20h UTC:

Braga, Merelim - 11.1mm
Cabril - 13mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2014 às 22:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Estive a olhar aos gráficos e evidentemente essa estação tem estado a oscilar com vento, em que reparei que sempre que o vento passava mais forte, a precipitação parecia contar a dobrar .... e já não é a primeira vez que estação atinge valores destes salvo erro, nem é a única.
> Existem mais estações que tendem a contar a dobrar quando o vento sopra mais forte !
> Já agora a estação começou a contar bem desde o meio da tarde !


 Das 21h até as 22h registou cerca de 60mm!!


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 22:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Podes consultar aqui os gráficos :http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2





Aurélio disse:


> Estive a olhar aos gráficos e evidentemente essa estação tem estado a oscilar com vento, em que reparei que sempre que o vento passava mais forte, a precipitação parecia contar a dobrar .... e já não é a primeira vez que estação atinge valores destes salvo erro, nem é a única.
> Existem mais estações que tendem a contar a dobrar quando o vento sopra mais forte !
> Já agora a estação começou a contar bem desde o meio da tarde !



Pois, o gráfico do acumulado até é coerente, mas se à volta desta estação nada há de semelhante e se há esse histórico de influência do vento, então não é de fiar:


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2014 às 22:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Podes consultar aqui os gráficos :http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2



Não está boa a estação, passou o dia quase todo com rajadas certinhas de 40/50km/h, e às 6:06 da manhã passou-lhe um tornado com vento de 246.2km/h por cima, e agora à noite já vai com mais de 200mm de acumulado. É muita emoção para uma estação num só dia


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 22:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Das 21h até as 22h registou cerca de 60mm!!



16h as 17h = 47,2 mm;
17h as 18h = 47,8 mm;
20h as 21h = 71,1 mm;

Penso que está tudo e mais que comprovado que aquilo oscilou com o vento, quando o vento mais forte e a chuva coincidem, até porque tem cerca de 4 ou 5 vezes mais que estações em volta !

PS: Mas alguem tem ideia do que é 200 l/m^2


----------



## filipeoliveira (8 Out 2014 às 22:42)

À momentos por Braga... (ps: as fotos não são da minha autoria)


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Out 2014 às 22:45)

Mais umas fotos de Braga.
















BragaParque


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 22:47)

Aurélio disse:


> 16h as 17h = 47,2 mm;
> 17h as 18h = 47,8 mm;
> 20h as 21h = 71,1 mm;
> 
> ...



eheh, a única vez que vi foi em 1983, os carros foram todos parar ao rio, em monte...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 22:52)

O máximo que já vi chover foi em 13 Outubro de 1989, foi um final de tarde como nunca vi na vida e acredito que nunca mais verei, foi cerca de 164 mm em 24h. Outra vez que choveu imenso foi cerca de 80 mm em duas horas e Faro ficou completamente inundado !

Aliás qualquer sitio onde caia esse valor, seja cidade ou campo é sinómino de tragédia, nem que seja em danos materiais !


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Out 2014 às 22:55)

Boa noite!

bem hoje tive a minha "melhor" viagem de camioneta de sempre. Estava a sair de Barcelos em direcção a Braga às nove horas, hora em que a célula começou a entrar em terra pela zona da Póvoa de Varzim. Parecia literalmente que estavam a lavar a camioneta e até começou a chover lá dentro através do sistema de ar condicionado. Os clarões foram constantes.

Em Braga, já de carro, autêntico dilúvio. Estradas todas inundadas, apanhei a parte mais activa da célula em plena viagem.  

Daqui a pouco coloco um pequeno vídeo.


----------



## Agreste (8 Out 2014 às 22:56)

não pode ser... isso é mais chuva do que a que caiu no Funchal (e nas serras em volta). No Funchal foi tudo parar ao mar.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Out 2014 às 22:57)

Fica aqui o vídeo(o som não é lá muito bom para se perceber a intensidade da chuva) :


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2014 às 22:58)

Boas,

por aqui *46.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento, destaque para a descida de temperatura com 15.6 ºc atuais.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2014 às 23:02)

Aurélio disse:


> O máximo que já vi chover foi em 13 Outubro de 1989, foi um final de tarde como nunca vi na vida e acredito que nunca mais verei, foi cerca de 164 mm em 24h. Outra vez que choveu imenso foi cerca de 80 mm em duas horas e Faro ficou completamente inundado !
> 
> Aliás qualquer sitio onde caia esse valor, seja cidade ou campo é sinómino de tragédia, nem que seja em danos materiais !



Lembro-me disso, bateu todos os records de Faro esse outono de 89, foi épico.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Out 2014 às 23:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> A estação meteorológica das Caldas das Taipas em Braga acumulou *95,8 mm* de precipitação.
> 
> O estofex acertou na previsão. Se naquele sítio caiu quase 100 mm e ainda continua a chover, o estofex está de parabéns.



Parece-me correcto.

Trabalhei à noite e passou de facto uma grande célula durante uns bons 30 minutos de madrugada. O resto da precipitação é consistente com as outras à sua volta.

Esta estação nunca prima por dar valor mais altos do que as suas vizinhas apesar de por vezes estar Off por se trata de uma escola secundária em que a manutenção e Resets não devem ser rigorosos.


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2014 às 23:11)

ultima hora Braga, merelim: *44.6mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2014 às 23:13)

david 6 disse:


> ultima hora Braga, merelim: *44.6mm*



Valor impressionante.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2014 às 23:16)

Valor realmente impressionante! Passa também o limiar do aviso vermelho.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 23:23)

Ia postar isso mesmo, na zona de Braga os valores diários aproximaram-se bastante já dos 100 mm no dia de hoje !


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2014 às 23:32)

E essa hora não foi uma hora, o diluvio durou cerca de 30 minutos.

Animação radar e satélite da célula. 








Entretanto anda outra célula pelo centro do país.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-18#post-448808


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Out 2014 às 23:37)

Impressionante esse valor de facto. Já no dia 23 de Setembro caíram por aqui 36 mm numa hora. Isto anda bonito. 


A minha garagem ficou toda alagada, acontece sempre que caem chuvadas assim num curto espaço de tempo.


O acumulado de hoje anda pelos 60/70 mm aqui por Merelim. Em algumas zonas de Braga deve rondar os 100 mm.


----------



## cookie (8 Out 2014 às 23:47)

por Azurara, depois do temporal, tem estado tudo muito calmo.
de momento 17,3ºc e 93% HR


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2014 às 23:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Impressionante esse valor de facto. Já no dia 23 de Setembro caíram por aqui 36 mm numa hora. Isto anda bonito.
> 
> 
> A minha garagem ficou toda alagada, acontece sempre que caem chuvadas assim num curto espaço de tempo.
> ...



Desde as 00h cairam 88,3 mm aí em Merelim (Braga) segundo dados do IPMA !


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2014 às 23:56)

Por aqui acabei o dia com 60 mm acumulados, hoje Braga graças a essa célula deu-me uma porrada


----------



## j0TTa_bE (9 Out 2014 às 00:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que foi a OESTE!


Caiu em Valadares, segundo consta, no pára-raios do seminário... não tive o prazer de o ver 'in loco' mas o meu pai ligou-me há pouco a contar a peripécia!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2014 às 00:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Desde as 00h cairam 88,3 mm aí em Merelim (Braga) segundo dados do IPMA !



Onde é que vês o valor total?


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 00:05)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Onde é que vês o valor total?



Fui aos gráficos de observação, escolhi a estação, depois como não dava para somar por causa da escala, escolhi a versão HTML, depois passas o cursor por cima e vai aparecendo os valores em cada hora. Somando tudo e se não me enganei nas contas dá esse valor que deve estar correcto porque já antes da chuvada eu tinha procurado ver quanto tinha chovido para comparar com as estações amadoras da zona !


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2014 às 00:06)

Boa noite.

Mas que emoção isto aqui anda.
Tivemos muita chuva hoje, com alguns aguaceiros fortes a muito fortes, com algumas rajadas de vento fortes.
Na estrada entre as cidades de Paredes e Penafiel , após as 17.30h, o caos era muito. A estrada tornou-se um autêntico ribeiro tanta era a água que ali corria, durante e após um aguaceiro intenso.

O acumulado de precipitação aqui na minha estação foi de *67,6 mm*.

Neste momento situação bem mais calma. O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

*Tatual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 95%
*​Continuação de bom acompanhamento


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2014 às 00:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Fui aos gráficos de observação, escolhi a estação, depois como não dava para somar por causa da escala, escolhi a versão HTML, depois passas o cursor por cima e vai aparecendo os valores em cada hora. Somando tudo e se não me enganei nas contas dá esse valor que deve estar correcto porque já antes da chuvada eu tinha procurado ver quanto tinha chovido para comparar com as estações amadoras da zona !



Sim isso eu sei, mas está sempre com duas hora de atraso. Por exemplo se caísse agora uma chuvada só às duas da manhã é que saberia quanto acumulou.


Entretanto deixo aqui um vídeo da chuva forte e trovoada que apanhei por volta das 21H30. Peço desculpa pela péssima qualidade, mas foi o que se arranjou.


----------



## boneli (9 Out 2014 às 00:34)

Boa noite.

Cheguei agora a casa...a cidade está um caos!!!! Obrigado senhor Mesquita.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Out 2014 às 00:38)

Boa noite! A instabilidade quando volta?!


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2014 às 00:45)

Já saiu uma notícia sobre o mau tempo: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Braga&Option=Interior&content_id=4169485


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2014 às 01:00)

O acumulado de ontem fixou-se nuns belos *88,4 mm. *


Mais uma foto impressionante do túnel da Rodovia (Braga):


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Out 2014 às 01:01)

Boa noite! Céu pouco nublado, temperatura agradavel, vento O/SO


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2014 às 03:19)

Outro vídeo do temporal. Dá para ter uma ideia do caos que estava a cidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2014 às 07:57)

Bom acumulados pessoal , se calhar até houve zonas que chegaram aos 100 mm.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Out 2014 às 10:25)

Em Maceda estava tudo calmo e limpo, no Porto está uma escuridão brutal e o vento faz-se sentir.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Out 2014 às 10:35)

Por aqui na parte ocidental da cidade, junto a costa, está tudo calmo e sol.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Out 2014 às 10:45)

A chegar a Gaia via-se tudo escuro


----------



## cookie (9 Out 2014 às 13:19)

De momento em Azurara 19graus e 83%HR. ceu ameaçador mas apenas chuviscos com pingas grossas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2014 às 15:38)

boas! 
Por aqui começou a pingar !


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2014 às 16:21)

Chove bem!


----------



## Paelagius (9 Out 2014 às 16:22)

Por aqui passou um aguaceiro


----------



## guimeixen (9 Out 2014 às 16:38)

Acabou agora de cair um aguaceiro forte.

Edit: Volta a chover forte outra vez.


----------



## 1337 (9 Out 2014 às 16:43)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui 

PS: em modo de brincadeira, para quem não gosta de chuva, este Cumulus manda cumprimentos


----------



## guimeixen (9 Out 2014 às 16:50)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2014 às 17:28)

Cenário a SW/W


----------



## guimeixen (9 Out 2014 às 17:43)

Pequeno vídeo da chuva ao bocado:


----------



## cookie (9 Out 2014 às 19:27)

E a tarde foi +- assim com uma ou outra pinga, apenas um aguaceiro forte mas de pouca duração.





o prédio não perdeu nenhuma chapa com o temporal de ontem mas o bar da praia perdeu. Duas chapas de 1 x 1,5 voaram e estão "encarquilhadas"/amassadas.

ps- nem acredito que consegui publicar uma foto em condições!!! Yupiiiii na 2a feira matei uma mega aranha no quarto, hoje calquei um poio e agora consigo publicar a foto?? Isto promete... Será que me vai sair o audi no sorteio das facturas??


----------



## guimeixen (9 Out 2014 às 20:12)

Bonito fim de tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2014 às 22:52)

guimeixen disse:


> Chove torrencialmente.



Por volta dessa hora estava a passar em Real e sim, foi uma bela carga de água. As ruas em Braga já estavam a formar ribeiros novamente, mas foi de curta duração. 


Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e está fresco.


----------



## cookie (9 Out 2014 às 23:36)

De momento 17 graus e 94% HR.


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2014 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

início de dia fresco com bastante nevoeiro, mínima de *11.4 ºc *

Neste momento 11.7 ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Out 2014 às 07:24)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 11,6ºc !
Atuais 12,5ºc com hr100% ! Nevoeiro muito denso.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Out 2014 às 07:49)

Mas que rica saída do GFS esta a apostar na instabilidade e precipitação.

A ver se se aguentam as previsões e se os outros modelos acompanham a tendência.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Out 2014 às 07:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por volta dessa hora estava a passar em Real e sim, foi uma bela carga de água. As ruas em Braga já estavam a formar ribeiros novamente, mas foi de curta duração.
> 
> 
> Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e está fresco.



Bom dia.

Sim, tens razão durou pouco tempo.


Neste momento está nevoeiro e está fresquinho.


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2014 às 10:45)

Continua o nevoeiro pelo Marquês, sigo com apenas 12.9 ºc a esta hora


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Out 2014 às 16:30)

Boas!
Temperatura atual é de 18,8ºC , humidade 71% e Vento de WSW.
Foto tirada há uns minutos:


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Out 2014 às 17:29)

Manhã de nevoeiro denso na cidade do Porto, por aqui acordei sem nevoeiro nenhum...
Uma tarde de céu pouco nublado e algum calor...a rondar os 20ºc =)


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Out 2014 às 20:30)

Tudo calmo, actuais *16,4ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa. Céu pouco nublado...


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2014 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

mínima já algo fria com *10.6 ºc *

Neste momento 12.3 ºc , céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Out 2014 às 10:24)

Bom dia.
É neste momento visível um halo.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2014 às 14:02)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *12,6ºc* esta madrugada. Por agora com* 20,7ºc* e *65%* de humidade relativa, céu povoado por nuvens altas, vento de Sul quase nulo...


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2014 às 14:41)

Boas!
Por aqui a mínima foi de 10,9ºC , a máxima até ao momento foi de 19,6ºC!
Atuais 18,8ºC com 69% de HR , vento de SSW !
A pressão está a descer vai nos 1007,3mb.

----
Em Francelos, a mínima foi de 12,9ºC .
Atualmente está com 18,9ºC , 73% HR e vento de SSW


----------



## supercell (11 Out 2014 às 14:56)

Parece que vem lá animação para o fim da tarde pelo Sat24...


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2014 às 15:11)

Ao longo da costa muita actividade eléctrica...chegará até terra?


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2014 às 15:16)

Os modelos já previam esta situação, contudo há uma tendência para enfraquecer à medida que se aproxima da costa, talvez mais a sul entre Torres Vedras e Setúbal possa chegar alguma coisa....ao norte parece-me mais difícil...


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2014 às 15:24)

supercell disse:


> Parece que vem lá animação para o fim da tarde pelo Sat24...


Dada a distância que estão as células e o movimento no sentido S-N, diria que só na próxima madrugada ou manhã é que chega cá qualquer coisa. A não ser que se forme algo à frente dessa linha de instabilidade e aí sim possamos ver alguma coisa esta noite, veremos.

Creio que o mais interessante será no litoral Centro talvez ainda hoje.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2014 às 16:28)

Alguma actividade eléctrica ao largo, vamos ver como chega cá 

Por aqui céu muito nublado com  19.0 graus actuais e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2014 às 17:32)

Amanhã vai estar um vento danado...


----------



## supercell (11 Out 2014 às 18:33)

Chove a potes!!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2014 às 18:40)

Muito escuro para S/SSE!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2014 às 18:53)

Para Sul:








Para SW:


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2014 às 19:16)

Começa a chover!


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2014 às 19:32)

Agora chove com mais intensidade


----------



## supercell (11 Out 2014 às 19:36)

O céu por aqui é algo de ameaçador, nuvens escuras a Norte a Sul e a Este...


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Out 2014 às 19:54)

Na zona de Aveiro está uma célula com eco amarelo-laranja.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Out 2014 às 19:58)

Será que a trovoada vem para aqui @Joaopaulo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Out 2014 às 20:07)

Essa célula penso que está por cima da gafanha da nazaré/Aveiro.
O Movimento da célula é de Sul para N/NNE.
Com sorte deve passar pela nossa zona!
Está a descarregar aqui http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IILHAVOG2


----------



## supercell (11 Out 2014 às 20:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Essa célula penso que está por cima da gafanha da nazaré/Aveiro.
> O Movimento da célula é de Sul para N/NNE.
> Com sorte deve passar pela nossa zona!
> Está a descarregar aqui http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IILHAVOG2



Precisamente! Grande raio que caiu agora a Oeste bem perto..., penso já estar em terra até!

Já ronca!


----------



## guimeixen (11 Out 2014 às 20:35)

Por aqui estão a cair umas pingas.


----------



## supercell (11 Out 2014 às 20:43)

A célula deslocou-se para Norte.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2014 às 20:52)

Chove bem por aqui, gotas grossas! 

Pareceu-me ter visto um flash para SW


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Out 2014 às 21:18)

Alguém vê trovoada?


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2014 às 21:36)

Células interessantes a W mas estão muito ao largo. 

Um pouco parecido com a noite do dia 13 do mês passado.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2014 às 21:37)

Relâmpago!


----------



## ampa62 (11 Out 2014 às 21:37)

Aqui em Covas, Cerveira - 15,6ºC / 989 Mb / Tempo calmo sem chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2014 às 21:38)

Grande trovão!


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Grande relâmpago seguido de forte trovão por aqui


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2014 às 21:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Grande trovão!



João Pedro, olha para cima... Vês as nuvens em rotação?


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2014 às 21:44)

Paelagius disse:


> João Pedro, olha para cma... Vez as nuvens em rotação?


Tudo muito uniforme desde aqui, não consigo ver grande coisa.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2014 às 21:44)

Começa a chover.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2014 às 21:44)

Paelagius disse:


> João Pedro, olha para cma... Vez as nuvens em rotação?



Estão em rotação sim, vê-se perfeitamente na parte baixa das nuvens..que estranho isto 

Parece a base de uma wall cloud ou shelf..mas como é de noite não se percebe bem..


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2014 às 21:46)

Pois, deve estar mesmo por cima de mim. Vejo uma parte mais branca mas é só.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2014 às 21:51)

Chove com mais intensidade


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Out 2014 às 22:58)

Boa noite! Começou a chover


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2014 às 22:59)

@Paelagius:
A tal nuvem mais branca que vi.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2014 às 23:06)

Snifa disse:


> Estão em rotação sim, vê-se perfeitamente na parte baixa das nuvens..que estranho isto
> 
> Parece a base de uma wall cloud ou shelf..mas como é de noite não se percebe bem..



Depois do trovão, estava por acaso a registar fotografias de rajada com longa exposição, e aproveitei cerca de duas dezenas de fotografias para mostrar o comportamento

Disponível em HD 1080p. intervalo entre as imagens 0.5s.

EDIT: Removi a outra entrada substituindo por esta porque por lapso tinha guardado 0.05s de intervalo entre as imagens o que resultava num video de 1s.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2014 às 23:17)

Vê-se melhor agora!


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2014 às 23:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Vê-se melhor agora!


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2014 às 23:28)

Como isto está pouco animado, cá fica uma foto de hoje ao nascer do sol. Malditas insónias... 



Sunrise. Porto, 11.10.2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## meteoamador (11 Out 2014 às 23:30)

Começa a chover por aqui.
Será que ainda pode  haver animação esta noite 

Tatual 16.2 ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Out 2014 às 23:56)

Não acredito que haja animação


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2014 às 00:20)

Muita chuvinha agora!


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 00:21)

Forte aguaceiro.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Out 2014 às 00:49)

Volta a chover, pouca intensidade!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2014 às 01:13)

Boa noite!
O vento por aqui está a aumentar de intensidade !
A temperatura devido a isso tem vindo a subir, atuais 16,1ºC.
Acumulado de ontem ficou.se por 1,8mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2014 às 01:22)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado por aqui.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 01:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O vento por aqui está a aumentar de intensidade !



Começa a notar-se agora aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2014 às 01:46)

Chove com mais intensidade agora!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Out 2014 às 01:46)

Qual a probabilidade de termos tempo severo esta noite?


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2014 às 01:56)

Belo aguaceiro, já vai em dez minutos sempre a cair certinha, com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2014 às 02:35)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Qual a probabilidade de termos tempo severo esta noite?


Não me parece que haja alguma coisa esta noite. As células mais interessantes andam todas pelo mar. 

Entretanto a chuva parou depois de quase meia hora sempre a cair.


----------



## cookie (12 Out 2014 às 04:39)

De momento tudo parece muito calmo. Depois de ler as previsões fiquei muito arrependida de ter deixado o carro na rua... Ontem até as 23h não se passava nada. depois aterrei e parece que continua tudo muito sossegado.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 08:08)

Bom dia,

Notável a velocidade de deslocação das nuvens.

Céu escuro em aproximação de SW.


----------



## supercell (12 Out 2014 às 11:17)

Por aqui o céu está nublado, parece que a chuva é para mais tarde.


----------



## panzer4 (12 Out 2014 às 13:23)

em Lousada/Felgueiras tudo calmo por agora..ceu muito nublado mas com boas abertas..ja nao chove desde as 6 da manha..esperamos que venha animaçao de tarde


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2014 às 14:57)

Boas!
Atuais 19ºC com 62% HR.
Pressão 1002.3mb!
Vento fraco de NE/NNE, no ISEP já rodou para NW !
--
Timelapse que fiz ontem:


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 15:40)

Sol, só mesmo ao largo.


----------



## cookie (12 Out 2014 às 15:58)

Começou agora a chover, mas nada demais. De manhã o cenário era este


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2014 às 16:20)

Chuva fraca agora por aqui !
Parece que mais junto ao mar é mais intensa !


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 17:03)

Chuva ao largo a deslocar-se para sul.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2014 às 17:04)

Está a descarregar bem a OESTE daqui (célula sobre o mar)!
A oeste as nuvens vão de NW para SSE ! Mas olhando para o interior , parece que tem um movimento de contrário isto é, SSW para NNE ! 
Significa que o núcleo de baixas pressões está por aqui perto ...Certo?


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 17:10)

Chegou agora o vento. Não chove já ai João Paulo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2014 às 17:12)

Por aqui não chove ! 
A WSW estou a ver um célula a descarregar no mar ! Parece bastante intensa!!


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 17:19)

parece estar a formar uma shelf cloud sobre a Afurada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2014 às 17:30)

Célula a deslocar-se para S/SSE:


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Out 2014 às 17:45)

Boa tarde,

Noite com chuva fraca, acumulados *2,1mm*.
Actuais *18,4ºc* e *72%* de humidade relativa...céu muito nublado, veremos no que dá!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Out 2014 às 17:49)

Boa tarde.
Céu nublado com vento fraco NO


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Out 2014 às 18:09)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Out 2014 às 18:10)

Ventania por aqui


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 18:11)

Há momentos atrás estava assim,


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 18:22)




----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 18:33)

O vento parece estar a instalar-se.

Linha bem definida de nuvens a cruzar ao longo da costa.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Out 2014 às 18:38)

Paelagius disse:


> O vento parece estar a instalar-se.
> 
> Linha bem definida de nuvens a cruzar ao longo da costa.


 Exceptuando alguma surpresa o final do dia e a madrugada serão calmas, apenas precipitação fraca. Já amanhã à tarde vamos acumular muito num intervalo de tempo curto...precaução...


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2014 às 18:52)

Boas,

por aqui não se passou praticamente nada hoje. Apenas um aguaceiro moderado durante  a madrugada. O resto do dia foi marcado por bastante nebulosidade, algum sol e vento fraco. 


Acumulados 4,3 mm.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 19:00)

MarioCabral disse:


> Exceptuando alguma surpresa o final do dia e a madrugada serão calmas, apenas precipitação fraca. Já amanhã à tarde vamos acumular muito num intervalo de tempo curto...precaução...



O tempo está instável. Para hoje estavam previstos 50 nós para Matosinhos mas não aconteceu. Nada garante que em período previsto de acalmia se suceda o oposto.

A linha de nuvens que vi (mas que nao publiquei) mostrava zona de corte de velocidade em altitude.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Out 2014 às 19:14)

Paelagius disse:


> O tempo está instável. Para hoje estavam previstos 50 nós para Matosinhos mas não aconteceu. Nada garante que em período previsto de acalmia se suceda o oposto.
> 
> A linha de nuvens que vi (mas que nao publiquei) mostrava zona de corte de velocidade em altitude.



Sem dúvida que temos tempo instável, estamos sempre sujeitos a alguma surpresa, mas parece-me ter havido alguma melhoria nas últimas horas. Provavelmente teremos uma noite sossegada...diminuição da nebulosidade neste momento!


----------



## cookie (12 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Por aqui não se passou nada demais. Houve 2 aguaceiros de curta duração e um "ventito" que se comparado com a nortada de verão, era um bebé. De momento tudo calmo. Vamos ver como corre a noite e o dia de amanhã.


----------



## dj_teko (12 Out 2014 às 22:54)

Grande choveiro agora, gotas grossas.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Out 2014 às 22:55)

Confirmo...algum granizo também...


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2014 às 23:07)

Chuva forte por aqui


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2014 às 23:08)

Nada por aqui...


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Por aqui também nada


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Out 2014 às 23:19)

Parou novamente...foi algo muito passageiro!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Out 2014 às 23:48)

Por aqui tudo calmo!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2014 às 23:51)

Já chove!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 00:04)

Vista para Sul:






Célula a OESTE: 








Chove na minha estação de francelos ; http://www.wunderground.com/persona...OPO8#history/tdata/s20141013/e20141013/mdaily


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 00:32)

Grande chuvada neste momento, sigo com 2.8mm, o dia de Segunda começa bem


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 00:47)

A chuva continua 6.3mm


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2014 às 00:48)

jpmartins disse:


> A chuva continua 6.3mm



Por aqui nada de chuva...tudo parado!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2014 às 01:02)

Chove bem aqui


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2014 às 01:10)

Chove por aqui também...


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 01:17)

Chove intensamente


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2014 às 03:45)

De regresso a chuva, desta vez moderada...


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 04:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Atuais 19ºC com 62% HR.
> Pressão 1002.3mb!
> Vento fraco de NE/NNE, no ISEP já rodou para NW !
> ...





Joaopaulo disse:


> Vista para Sul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Muito bom time-lapse, é verdadeiramente notável o intervalo de tempo abrangido e as mudanças de luz: lindo! E as fotos nocturnas também!


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 08:36)

Bom dia, 

por aqui *6.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

14.2 ºc actuais vento fraco de S

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 10:38)

Chove certinho por aqui e com alguma intensidade  o vento vai aumentando.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Por aqui também vai chovendo, sigo com 9.7mm.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 12:03)

Chove com pingas grossas


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 12:55)

Rajadas máximas até ao momento:
-Francelos : 52km/h
-Rechousa : 45,4km/h
-Rio tinto : 45,4km/h


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2014 às 13:08)

Por Azurara chove e estão 15 graus. Frio!! Longe dos 19 previstos pelo ipma ontem para o grande Porto.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 13:13)

Parece que isso ainda está um bocado fraco aí em cima, teoricamente devia entrar mais ou menos por esta hora no litoral oeste !


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 13:21)

As rajadas estão a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 13:36)

Rajada de 64km/h

Começa a chover com intensidade!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 13:50)

Em francelos rajada de 68,4km/h


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 14:05)

Por aqui está assim ( vídeo feito há minutos )



está fresco com 14.5 ºc actuais

Chove


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Out 2014 às 14:09)

Boas
Cheirinho a Inverno....
Chove fraco (para já) vento com rajadas muito fortes e temperatura a rondar os 14º


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2014 às 14:14)

Já chove há bastante tempo mas só agora é que começou a cair com mais intensidade. 


O vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 14:18)

Por aqui a chuva continua moderada, a temperatura em queda 14.9ºC
Sigo com 11.7mm.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 14:24)

*10 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 14:40)

*11.8 mm* cai certinha


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 14:46)

Por aqui 6,5mm!
Em francelos 7,1mm.
ISEP segue com 10,16mm


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 14:58)

Chove com intensidade, *13.0 mm *acumulados


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 15:01)

Vai chovendo certinho, 13.7mm


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2014 às 15:08)

Chove certinho desde a hora de almoço mas não torrencialmente. La apanhei uma molha a passear as cadelas.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 15:10)

*14.8 mm* acumulados e a subir 

Descida de temperatura com 13.5 ºc actuais, fresquinho


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2014 às 15:15)

Vai chovendo com muita intensidade por aqui!


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 15:16)

Aumento de intensidade na chuva 14.5mm 
O vento para já nada de significativo 33.8 km/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 15:17)

Atuais 13,3ºC com 93% HR !
Acumulado 8,4mm!

13,97mm no ISEP!


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 15:41)

Muito equilibrado o acumulado até ao momento, pelo menos com os membros que estão a relatar.
Por aqui 14.7mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 15:47)

O vento começa a aumentar, depois de ter abrandado !
Rajada de 69km/h!!
Acumulado 9,8mm!
Está um frio lá fora com 13,8ºC!


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 16:18)

Chove com intensidade neste momento


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 16:32)

Chove bastante

Edit: E é cada rajada de vez een quando...


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 16:40)

Por aqui também chove bem !
Rajadas fortes! 62kmh agora


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 16:43)

17.4 mm acumulados, chove bem


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2014 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,

Como era de esperar a tarde a render mais que a manhã, veremos as próximas horas, acumulados por aqui *15,2mm* com actuais *14,9ºc* e *89%* de humidade relativa. Vento moderado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 17:01)

Atenção a isto que está a vir de S/SSW:




68kmh


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2014 às 17:01)

Por aqui uma tarde comum de períodos de chuva com tudo relativamente calmo..


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 17:02)

Agarrem-se...


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 17:09)

72.4 km/h em Francelos!!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 17:11)

Vem aí o sol. Mas antes o fim da nuvem que deve trazer mais uma sobra de vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2014 às 17:16)

Esta de regresso o sol =)


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 17:20)

Vem aí mais outra


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2014 às 17:34)

Por aqui um bom aguaceiro de passagem para Norte


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2014 às 17:37)

Tal como ontem hoje foi mais severo na região Centro, e ainda vão levar com o pós-frontal.


Só demonstra como estão os modelos neste momento. Estão capazes de mudar tudo a um dia de evento.


Ainda assim por aqui ainda choveu alguma coisa. Neste momento céu muito nublado e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2014 às 17:40)

Volta a escurecer o céu para S/SW...sem chuva neste momento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2014 às 17:46)

Vem aí uma carga de água danada!

Incrível o barulho dela a aproximar-se!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2014 às 17:47)

Dilúvio!!


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 17:54)

Chove forte neste momento 16.5mm.
Rajada max. 40.2km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2014 às 17:56)

Pelo satélite parece-me que algumas células pós frontais vêm mesmo a direito à região da Invicta...


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2014 às 18:22)

Pelas 17h passou por Vila do Conde uma senhora célula, mas seguiu para o interior... Tirei fotos com o tlm enquanto estava no trânsito. Mal possa coloco aqui.



























edit.:  há coisa de 2 anos assisti a uma quase formação de um tornado na zona da praia de Azurara. começou a formar-se o funil mas chegou a meio e dissipou-se.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Out 2014 às 19:17)

Estão agora a entrar as células do pós frontal e parece que há atividade elétrica


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 19:34)

Relâmpago a SW!!


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2014 às 19:36)

Meteofan disse:


> Estão agora a entrar as células do pós frontal e parece que há atividade elétrica



Sim, está bastante escuro a Oeste/Sudoeste, uma situação a acompanhar...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2014 às 19:46)

Boas,

Por estas bandas o dia, ou a tarde, ficou marcado por períodos com aguaceiros fortes e algumas rajadas também bem fortes. Que me tenha apercebido, estava na rua, uma das mais fortes pelas 15h00 quando de um cenário de alguma calmaria saiu um "furacão".

De mencionar sim as temperaturas que desceram bastante pela hora do almoço ao ponto de termos de ligar o aquecimento no trabalho.
De momento tudo calmíssimo.


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2014 às 19:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Relâmpago a SW!!



Ainda não dei por nada aqui


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2014 às 20:36)

Já troveja e chove!


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2014 às 21:02)

Acalmou por agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 21:33)

Boas!
TimeLapse de Hoje :

Atuais 12,8ºC com 86% de HR !
Vento fraco de SE.
Acumulado segue 11,2mm
Rajada máx: 68.4kmh


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 21:41)

Clarão para SW!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 22:04)

Vi um clarão a S


----------



## dj_teko (13 Out 2014 às 22:04)

Trovao !!!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2014 às 22:04)

Relâmpagos seguidos de trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 22:05)

Grande trovão agora mesmo


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 22:06)

Outro, desta vez por cima


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Chove com grande intensidade!!!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Mais outro, SW


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Continua...


----------



## Fernando Costa (13 Out 2014 às 22:09)

Pareceu-me ouvir trovejar hum...


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2014 às 22:10)

Acabo de ouvir um ronco.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 22:12)

Começa a chover


----------



## ipinto (13 Out 2014 às 22:23)

Apos 2 trovões, chove torrencialmente


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 22:26)

Chove intensamente.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2014 às 22:33)

Ainda consegui captar uma descarga em vídeo sobre a zona do aeroporto ( câmera lenta )

Se repararem estava um avião a subir, acabado de descolar:



Neste momento chove bem, o acumulado está em *18.8 mm* 

Fresco com apenas 12.2 ºc


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2014 às 22:44)

Fui agora à janela a ver se via trovoada e não consegui ver nada, aliás ia congelando de frio.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Out 2014 às 22:44)

Dia de precipitações moderadas!


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2014 às 22:49)

Por aqui não chove. A temperatura é de 15 graus,HR 86% e PA 998.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 22:57)




----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 23:07)

SSW:


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2014 às 23:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



Excelente apanhado olhem só para o formato daquela nuvem onde está o raio, brutal mesmo.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 23:23)

outro clarão


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2014 às 23:25)

Grande trovão! Até saltei. Começa a chover, pelo som são pingas grossas. Não sei se houve relâmpago.


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2014 às 23:33)

Ganda cagaço agora! Que bomba!


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2014 às 23:33)

23:29... Caraças!! Desta vez vi o clarão e dei um salto ainda maior! Seguido de outro. Fiquei momentaneamente sem Net.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 23:34)

Outro clarão


----------



## dj_teko (13 Out 2014 às 23:35)

Sim ve-se uma boa mancha amarela a entrar por ai


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 23:37)

Por aqui temos festa Chove bem neste momento, sigo com 28.2mm.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 23:41)

Outro clarão


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 23:41)

Alguém deu conta da direcção?


----------



## dj_teko (13 Out 2014 às 23:42)

esta a entrar por vila do conde me parece !!!


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2014 às 23:43)

Chove intensamente com algum granizo à mistura, 31mm.


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2014 às 23:47)

Mais uma bomba e voltou a chover bem....


----------



## Paelagius (14 Out 2014 às 00:07)

Ronco


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2014 às 00:07)

Acabo de ouvir mais um trovão.


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2014 às 00:08)

Trovão bem audível há segundos


----------



## Paelagius (14 Out 2014 às 00:09)

Outro clarão


----------



## Paelagius (14 Out 2014 às 00:10)

Relâmpago a SE


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2014 às 00:12)

Parece que ouvi um trovão


----------



## Paelagius (14 Out 2014 às 00:13)

Nota-se uma linha mais escura ao longo da nuvem


----------



## Paelagius (14 Out 2014 às 00:17)

Outro ronco


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2014 às 00:18)

Relâmpagos a Oeste. 

www.beachcam.pt/espinho


----------



## Profetaa (14 Out 2014 às 00:20)

Encontro-me no limite entre o Norte e o Centro e a "coisa está animada",,,,,


----------



## dj_teko (14 Out 2014 às 00:20)

É cada estouro fdsss


----------



## Paelagius (14 Out 2014 às 00:20)

Relâmpago a SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2014 às 00:20)

Grande clarão !!
Trovão !


----------



## Paelagius (14 Out 2014 às 00:21)

Chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2014 às 00:21)

Começa a chover por aqui !!
Muito escuro a vir de SW ! 
Está a chover por espinho ?


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2014 às 00:22)

Que estouro


----------



## Paelagius (14 Out 2014 às 00:23)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2014 às 00:23)

Miguel96 disse:


> Que estouro


Mesmo !!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Out 2014 às 00:24)

Outro relâmpago a S


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2014 às 00:24)

Outro ronco!


----------



## rsrocha (14 Out 2014 às 00:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Começa a chover por aqui !!
> Muito escuro a vir de SW !
> Está a chover por espinho ?



Começou a chover mesmo agora.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2014 às 00:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Começa a chover por aqui !!
> Muito escuro a vir de SW !
> Está a chover por espinho ?



Está a chover


----------



## dj_teko (14 Out 2014 às 00:25)

Luz já era fds ke ESTOURO


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Out 2014 às 00:25)

Está a chover aqui. Ouvi só um ronco ao longe.


----------



## dj_teko (14 Out 2014 às 00:26)

Tava a janela foi tão perto que até me assustei


----------



## Stinger (14 Out 2014 às 00:26)

E Gondomar?


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2014 às 00:26)

Chove bem há já alguns minutos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2014 às 00:27)

Nevoeiro a chegar vindo daí!


----------



## quimdabrita (14 Out 2014 às 00:28)

Roncos ao longe, mas deve estar uma célula a passar perto...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2014 às 00:31)

Chove com uma intensidade brutal !!!


----------



## quimdabrita (14 Out 2014 às 00:35)

Chuvada forte agora


----------



## superstorm (14 Out 2014 às 00:36)

Stinger disse:


> E Gondomar?


Boas a todos...
Boas vizinho, por aqui comecou agora a chover bem... mas para já tem sido so roncos eheh


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2014 às 00:38)

Momentos antes de começar a chover. Nota-se bem a aproximação da célula.



Trovoada no Porto, 14.10.2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto, 14.10.2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Aqui já chovia.



Trovoada no Porto, 14.10.2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2014 às 00:48)

Por aqui apenas 11,9ºc.
Continua a chover!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2014 às 01:08)




----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2014 às 01:19)

Choveu intensamente à passagem dessa célula...*19mm *acumulados, actividade eléctrica e alguns problemas na estrada! Atenção à saida para o norte na AEP...está um mar...
Actuais *11,8ºc* e *92%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2014 às 02:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> TimeLapse de Hoje :
> 
> Atuais 12,8ºC com 86% de HR !
> ...





Snifa disse:


> Ainda consegui captar uma descarga em vídeo sobre a zona do aeroporto ( câmera lenta )
> 
> Se repararem estava um avião a subir, acabado de descolar:
> 
> ...





Joaopaulo disse:


>





Joaopaulo disse:


> SSW:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui apenas 11,9ºc.
> Continua a chover!





Joaopaulo disse:


>



 Bons vídeos e fotos! Já compensa não ter visto nada aqui por Carcavelos (excepto chuva a rodos, claro). Afinal tiveram o programa completo aí!


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2014 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

mínima fresquinha de *9.8 ºc* 

Neste momento 10.2 ºc 

*3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Névoa (14 Out 2014 às 10:31)

Se alguém for verificar a previsão de dez dias do ipma para o Porto, que não se esqueça dos óculos de sol, bronzeador e esteira, pois os dias quentes reapareceram em força, e desta vez até com contornos de onda de calor.
O problema é que quanto mais a adiam, mais improvável torna-se, e que o gfs neste período mostra apenas um dia mais quente, o Domingo, e com uma máxima recatada de 23C.

Edit. Entretanto o gfs já se aproximou bastante do ecmwf :/ A acompanhar...


----------



## Névoa (14 Out 2014 às 10:41)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> mínima fresquinha de *9.8 ºc*
> 
> ...



E pelo gráfico de S. Gens a mínima foi pouco acima dos 9,5C naquela estação, não sei quanto porque agora não posso ver o gráfico com flash.

A assinalar então o que foi provavelmente a primeira mínima abaixo de 10C da temporada!

O isep regista, contudo, uma mínima de 11,6C.


----------



## supercell (14 Out 2014 às 11:10)

Já chove bem.


----------



## cookie (14 Out 2014 às 17:31)

Por VC um dia calmo. Amanheceu fresco com 13graus. Cairam 2 aguaceiros fracos e houve momentos de algum vento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Out 2014 às 18:18)

Boa tarde! Começou a escurecer muito a SO e o vento já se faz sentir,vamos ter animação!


----------



## supercell (14 Out 2014 às 18:25)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa tarde! Começou a escurecer muito a SO e o vento já se faz sentir,vamos ter animação!



Pelo radar acho que não vai haver trovoada..


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2014 às 18:39)

supercell disse:


> Pelo radar acho que não vai haver trovoada..



Na próximas hora existe uma acalmia do estado do tempo em Portugal, relativamente ao vento vai permanecer fraco a moderado e poderá ocorrer chuva fraca ou chuviscos ao longo das próximas horas num lugar do país a designar.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 18:44)

É impressão ou cada vez a precipitação parece residir mais a norte 

Com os dados desta tarde isto resume-se cada vez mais apenas ao Minho e Douro e relativamente a Quinta estão sendo mostradas as chuvas fortes bem mais a norte do que anteriormente modelado. Veremos se 300 mm não se transforma em pra aí uns 60 ou 100 mm !

Esperava que esta run fosse mais esclarecedora mas parece que lançou mais confusão, e após Domingo .. um Olá Verão


----------



## Névoa (14 Out 2014 às 18:58)

Aurélio disse:


> É impressão ou cada vez a precipitação parece residir mais a norte
> 
> Com os dados desta tarde isto resume-se cada vez mais apenas ao Minho e Douro e relativamente a Quinta estão sendo mostradas as chuvas fortes bem mais a norte do que anteriormente modelado. Veremos se 300 mm não se transforma em pra aí uns 60 ou 100 mm !
> 
> Esperava que esta run fosse mais esclarecedora mas parece que lançou mais confusão, e após Domingo .. um Olá Verão



Ainda estou um pouco céptica quanto às temperaturas a partir de segunda. Pelos vistos a Espanha e sul da França estariam incluídas, e isso só a julgar pela "nossa" parte do mapa (a que temos acesso aqui, não vi pelo meteociel ainda)... O ecmwf tem adiado este cenário dia após dia, agora a novidade é que o GFS colou-se nele. A próxima saída do ecmwf deve ainda prometer mais calor, mas vamos ver se não começam a adiar/ cortar a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Fernando Costa (14 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Aurélio disse:


> É impressão ou cada vez a precipitação parece residir mais a norte
> 
> Com os dados desta tarde isto resume-se cada vez mais apenas ao Minho e Douro e relativamente a Quinta estão sendo mostradas as chuvas fortes bem mais a norte do que anteriormente modelado. Veremos se 300 mm não se transforma em pra aí uns 60 ou 100 mm !
> 
> Esperava que esta run fosse mais esclarecedora mas parece que lançou mais confusão, e após Domingo .. um Olá Verão



Começo a achar que o ipma é que está certo daí os avisos dito "brandos". O grosso vai passar tudo a norte do Porto. Agora é o corta na precipitação que é uma coisa doida. Enfim e eu a pensar que era desta que ia tudo ao fundo. Calor agora? Mas isto anda tudo doído. Não quero crer nisso.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Boas!
Minima de hoje bastante fresca apenas 9,9ºC! (Junto ao solo deve ser descido mais, a EM está em cima do prédio..)
A máxima foi de 17,9ºC.
Acumulado vai em 3,6mm!

Atuais 16ºC / 82%hr / vento de SUL

----
O ISEP agora meteu as unidades de vento a milhas por hora(mph)


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Out 2014 às 22:39)

Aqui por Gaia, vai querendo pingar.. Fiz agora um percurso de10 min a pe e ja se sentem alguns pingos, embora ligeiros.. Aguarda-se por algo mais interessante.. xD


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2014 às 22:45)

Boas,

Tudo ainda muito calmo por aqui. O vento lá vai dando um arzinho de sua graça de vez em quando mas até ver não se passa mais nada. Aguardamos ansiosamente pela animação anunciada.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 22:53)

Só deve começar a chover algo de jeito lá para as 3 da manhã, e falando somente do dia de amanhã o GFS mantem ... muita chuva de manhã especialmente no Minho de manhã estentendo ao Douro na tarde !


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2014 às 00:41)

O vento começa a soprar mais forte !
Temperatura em queda, atuais 14,7ºc
Rajada máx até agora 43kmh por aqui!

Em francelos : 48kmh!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 01:53)

Boa noite,
Chuva fraca 
Temp - 15ºC 
Humidade - 96%
Pressão atmosférica - 1003.73 hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2014 às 02:23)

Por aqui desde a meia noite que chove sem parar, porém só agora é que tem vindo a tornar-se moderada.


O vento é que é para já nulo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2014 às 03:22)

Bem está a um bom ritmo, já vou com 10 mm.


Chove com alguma intensidade e sem parar. Assim é que sabe bem dormir.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 03:34)

Chuva moderada, vento S/SW


----------



## Spak (15 Out 2014 às 05:16)

Neste momento chove bem no Porto já com algum vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2014 às 06:52)

Bom dia!
Noite de chuva e bastante vento por aqui !
Acumulou até agora 11,2mm
A luz já foi bastantes vezes abaixo!


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 06:57)

Bom dia,

chuva por aqui: *16 mm* acumulados  até ao momento

tempo mais ameno com 17.2 ºc actuais.

o ISEP segue com 17.27 mm

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2014 às 08:28)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos mau tempo...ou bom tempo como quiserem
Muita chuva e vento moderado, num  céu encoberto.

Sigo com 31,5 mm de acumulado.


----------



## Veterano (15 Out 2014 às 08:38)

Por Matosinhos chuvisco fraco, com 3.,2º.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2014 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Noite chuvosa por aqui. Acumulados 36 mm até ao momento. 

Neste momento após uma pausa eis que volta a chover novamente. Destaque também para a nulidade do vento.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Out 2014 às 08:41)

Bom dia,
Por aqui vai chovento intensamente nos últimos minutos, sigo com 11.4mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2014 às 08:42)

Chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2014 às 08:45)

Por Braga, tem chovido certinho, numa cadência relativamente tranquila com alguns picos mais intensos. Deve dar um bom acumulado nestes dois dias.

Edit:
Acumulados até às 9h em estações amadoras, 28,4mm (Palmeira), 30,9mm (Observatório) e 30,2mm (Quinta da Capela)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 09:19)




----------



## jpmartins (15 Out 2014 às 09:24)

Vai chovendo por vezes forte sigo com 14.2mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 09:40)

Precipitação prevista para dia 16-10-2014 as 12h


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 10:09)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, assim  como a chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2014 às 10:24)

De novo muito bom dia.

Por agora temos chuva fraca, portanto mais calma a situação.
O acumulado segue em *33,8 mm*.

A RUEMA de Luzim-Penafiel tinha um acumulado de 20,4 mm pelas 8h.

Pelo que me parece dos modelos, apesar do tira e põe (neste caso mais tira do que põe), teremos ainda bastante chuva até amanhã ao final do dia.
Como é natural, e como os modelos vão tirando já apoucas horas de distância, os acumulados totais destes dias não deverão ser os tais 200-300 mm que há dias se esperava. Mas mesmo a poucas horas a situação pode agravar. Para isso basta que a frente de amanhã baixe ligeiramente em latitude. Não seria um caso anormal, todos os anos há situações em que isso acontece (e o contrário também é real).


----------



## PauloSR (15 Out 2014 às 10:24)

Chuva contínua mas sem grandes sobressaltos... Dia de autentico inverno. Temperatura bem agradável, a rondar os 18ºC. Vento sem se fazer notar.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 13:05)

Começa a chover com força, o vento assobia nas janelas


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 13:21)

Está-se a pôr uma tarde de Inverno, bastante chuva com gotas médias/grossas, algum nevoeiro, vento com rajadas de SW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2014 às 13:30)

Estou no metro a passar a ponte dom Luis , e está a chover intensamente!!


----------



## Paelagius (15 Out 2014 às 13:37)

Aqui chove imenso também


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 13:43)

Início de tarde de verdadeiro temporal pelo Porto 

Não estou em casa por isso não sei o acumulado, mais logo digo.

O ISEP segue com 23.88 mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 14:53)

Boa tarde 
Temp - 19.5 Cº
Vento fraco moderado S/SW
Chuva fraca a moderada


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 15:02)

*Vertente NO*





*Vertente NE*


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2014 às 15:13)

Vento a meter respeito neste último quarto de hora.


Neste momento não chove e os períodos de chuva estão a ficar mais espaçados.

Sigo com 53,1 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 15:21)




----------



## PauloSR (15 Out 2014 às 15:48)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva!!! Desde a hora do almoço que cai quase de forma contínua...


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2014 às 15:57)

Chuva forte a vir de SSW!
Rajadas de vento fortes!


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 15:59)

Muito fechado isto agora, chove com intensidade


----------



## Paelagius (15 Out 2014 às 16:02)

Visibilidade reduzida


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2014 às 16:03)

EM de Rio tinto com Vento forte...Acumulados disparatados!


----------



## Paelagius (15 Out 2014 às 16:06)

depois de gotas finas, agora chove normalmente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2014 às 16:07)

Nevoeiro Cerrado por aqui !


----------



## Paelagius (15 Out 2014 às 16:24)

chove mais


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 16:27)

Vento a intensificar-se, chuva fraca


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 16:28)

Chuva e mais chuva


----------



## Paelagius (15 Out 2014 às 16:30)

o céu esta ficar mais carregado. a vista do topo dos edifícios começa a desvanecer.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 16:45)

Isto está aquém das expectativas!


----------



## PauloSR (15 Out 2014 às 16:55)

Regressa a precipitação forte... Que dia invernal


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2014 às 17:01)

Chuva e mais chuva hoje como era de esperar, vento moderado com algumas rajadas...mais logo falamos em acumulados =) Actuais *19,1ºc* e *98%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 17:11)

Chuva moderada


----------



## supercell (15 Out 2014 às 17:12)

Por aqui um dia de chuva... De salientar a chuva forte que caiu de manhã.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Out 2014 às 17:14)

Aurélio, como sabes que nada vem? E se eu te dissese que aqui há já 30 minutos que chove torrencialmente, as ruas parecem rios, e continua? Porque é isso mesmo que está a acontecer, im pressionante carga de água  Vento muito forte por vezes também.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (15 Out 2014 às 17:21)

Boas a todos! 
Hoje está um autêntico dia de inverno! Para quem diz que não é nada de mais, já sigo com uns belos *69.3mm* acumulados!
Tatual:*17.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*99%*


----------



## Paelagius (15 Out 2014 às 17:22)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 17:23)

Temporal no Porto


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Out 2014 às 17:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu diria que estás em Felgueiras ... por aquilo que tenho observado parece que a maior parte da precipitação é orográfica, aliás os modelos já o assim indicavam mas tem sido em quantidade claramente inferiores ás previstas sobretudo no Minho !
> Brevemente vais ter uma acalmia e depois pode regressar em força ao Minho e Douro ao inicio da madrugada, pelo menos é o que mostram os modelos embora eles estejam sempre a mudar, e com modelações diferentes.


 Esta run do GFS carregou na precipitação... Entretanto o vento está muito orte, até assobia e chove moderado agora.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 17:28)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Paelagius (15 Out 2014 às 17:29)




----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2014 às 17:30)

A verdade é que tem chovido bastante durante a tarde...não me parece que a coisa tenha sido mais fraca do que se era de esperar...fenómeno perfeitamente normal para esta região, mesmo assim bons acumulados...típico de um dia de Inverno...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2014 às 17:38)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boas a todos!
> Hoje está um autêntico dia de inverno! Para quem diz que não é nada de mais, já sigo com uns belos *69.3mm*



Bem vindo vizinho.

Bom fim de dia!

Ora como escreve o meu vizinho, temos um autêntico dia de inverno, chove a potes, a cântaros, neste verdadeiro "penico do céu" (sim, já em pequeno os meus avós me diziam este termo sobre a Chã de Ferreira) 

O vento empurra a chuva de forma oblíqua e o acumulado vai subindo lenta mas firmemente.
Sigo com *69,6 mm*. (não estou a competir com o Freamunde!Allez que fica aqui a 4\5 km em linha reta, porque ele terá normalmente um valor um pouco mais alto que o meu)


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 17:40)

E chove chove chove. ..


----------



## cookie (15 Out 2014 às 17:45)

Por Vc cenário idêntico. De manha a electricidade falhou por duas vezes, embora não me tivesse apercebido de trovoada. Agora pareceu-me ouvir um rouco, mas sem certezas. Vento moderado a forte e chuva constante, tendo sido intensa durante praticamente toda a manhã. De tarde houve momentos de acalmia, morrinha e agora mesmo aumenta de intensidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2014 às 17:45)

O vento está bastante forte !
Chuva forte neste momento
Rajada de 63,7kmh!:assobio:


----------



## manchester (15 Out 2014 às 17:48)

Por Matosinhos, junto à praia, o vento sopra forte de sul e a chuva é moderada


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Out 2014 às 17:57)

Chove, Chove, Chove... Muita chuva neste momento, com vento a acompanhar...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 17:59)

*Vertente SO 






Vertente SE
*


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2014 às 18:14)

Que dia este!

chove, chove e chove. 

A continuar assim devo chegar perto dos 70 mm. Não estou em casa, não sei o acumulado actual.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Out 2014 às 18:26)

Boa tarde Caros Colegas,

Por estas bandas (Baixo Minho) estamos perto dos 60 litros/m2 desde a meia noite e a chuva continua certinha com base de nuvens a rondar os 400m. 

Atualmente chove moderado. É sem dúvida um verdadeiro dia de outono com temperaturas amenas mas com uma sensação de desconforto devido à presença da humidade relativa muito elevada.

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 18:36)

Boas, 

por aqui *45.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento, há pouco a chuva até fazia fumo 

Está a ser um bom evento de chuva outonal, e ainda falta o dia de amanhã..

Continua a chover de forma persistente neste momento

Deixo um pequeno vídeo que fiz esta tarde com o telemóvel, um pouco à pressa, desculpem o pormenor do cabo do guarda-chuva... 


Como podem ver, aqui no Porto temos as sarjetas bem desintupidas ...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2014 às 18:41)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui *45.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento, há pouco a chuva até fazia fumo
> 
> ...


Em Lisboa já havia inundações, as sarjetas lá estão entupidas


----------



## GabKoost (15 Out 2014 às 18:42)

Grande chuvada, como nenhuma outra hoje, que se abate por cá.

Já dura à cerca de 15 minutos!


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 18:52)

Chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2014 às 19:03)

Bem, que dizer...

O alerta laranja serve para alguma coisa, mais não seja para levantar a fervura neste espaço
Não levem a mal ao Aurélio, na falta de animação pelo sul, o norte é um excelente passatempo...

Bem, continua a chover a pacotes, acho que o S. Pedro foi lanchar e esqueceu-se da torneira completamente aberta.
Chove de forma algo intensa por vezes, não torrencialmente (mais típico de situações convectivas).
O acumulado sobe agora para valores já expressivos e redondos: *88,4 mm. (13,7 na última hora)*
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas. Aqui bem perto (e porque estando eu num pequeno vale) o vento deverá já ser forte.

 *Cuidado com as linhas de água que podem bem transbordar*, agora que a frente começa a chegar e poderemos ter longas horas de chuva.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 19:10)

*48 mm* acumulados e chove de forma contínua, entretanto o ISEP já ultrapassa os 50 mm.

*Aristocrata, *excelente acumulado!

Provavelmente irás atingir (ou superar)  os 100 mm hoje


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Out 2014 às 19:10)

Digno de aviso laranja isto, chove torrencialmente há algum tempo, as ruas parecem rios, e o vento bastante forte, que dia de Inverno...


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 19:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> - *Cuidado com as linhas de água que podem bem transbordar*, agora que a frente começa a chegar e poderemos ter longas horas de chuva.



Há momentos tive informação que o Rio Leça já leva largo caudal junto à ponte de pedra, portanto atenção às próximas horas


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2014 às 19:19)

Por aqui a chuva não é muita , comparando com os acumulados registados em EM mais a Norte !
Sigo com 28mm acumulados!
Agora o vento, esse sim está em alta por aqui. rajada de 75kmh!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 19:25)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 19:31)

Mantêm-se esta chuva persistente, algum nevoeiro à mistura: *48.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Paelagius (15 Out 2014 às 19:39)

Por vezes, deixa de ser possível ver a iluminação em V.N.Gaia.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 19:40)

Muita chuva agora 

Boa carga


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Out 2014 às 19:45)

Mais um a reportar do Marquês, bastante chuva puxada a vento, dou conta quando chove mais porque começa a pingar ligeiramente num dos cantos do meu quarto, têm que vir cá arranjar isto, até estou com algum receio do que ainda possa vir aí amanhã :/


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2014 às 19:54)

Continua chuva puxada a vento
Rajadas constantes acima dos 65kmh, os postes de iluminação abanam todos!!

Acumulados 30mm!


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 20:03)

Video  que fiz  há 5/7 minutos ( ver 720 p )


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2014 às 20:22)

Acumulados quase *63mm *no dia de hoje =)


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (15 Out 2014 às 20:34)

Acumulado de *101mm* neste momento...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2014 às 20:40)

Snifa disse:


> *Aristocrata, *excelente acumulado!
> Provavelmente irás atingir (ou superar)  os 100 mm hoje



Feito: *100,1 mm* agora mesmo!



Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Acumulado de *101mm* neste momento...



O freamunde!Allez não me deixa mentir...

Chove agora menos mas ainda de forma contínua.
O vento sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2014 às 20:48)

*63mm* acumulados agora mesmo...actuais *18,9ºc *e *98%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## meteoamador (15 Out 2014 às 20:49)

Por aqui

Vento fraco 
Chove moderado
Tatual 18.3ºC

Hr 100% 

Já anda tudo a escorrer água com esta humidade mesmo dentro de casa.


----------



## Névoa (15 Out 2014 às 21:15)

Tenho estado em casa devido à sinusite, mas sinto-me melhor e agora fui colocar o lixo lá abaixo. Fiquei espantada com o calor que está, mais do que estava à espera, aqui dentro de casa está bem mais fresco. Venta bastante, o que é bom senão o calor estaria bastante desconfortável por causa da HR. Não chovia naquele momento, mas tem chovido razoavelmente mesmo por aqui, que me parece ser um local menos favorável à precipitação que o Porto.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2014 às 22:01)

Neste momento temos chuva fraca e vento "musical"  :assobio: nos fios de alta tensão.
Para adormecer é excelente...

O acumulado vai nos *104,4 mm*. Nada mau!


----------



## Névoa (15 Out 2014 às 22:11)

Onda de calor à vista?


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2014 às 22:31)

Boa noite,


que dia de chuva este. Praticamente a chover sem parar desde a meia noite e continua. Neste momento cai de forma moderada e puxada a vento.


Acumulados *85,2 mm *até ao momento. 


Exactamente uma semana antes tive um acumulado idêntico.


18,7ºC e 98% Hr. Tudo escorre água.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2014 às 22:53)

Por aqui paira uma leve morrinha trazida pelo vento, o acumulado está nos 51.4 mm.

Tempo algo "abafado" o ar saturado de humidade causa uma sensação de desconforto.. 

18.6 actuais e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2014 às 23:02)

De momento tudo calmo, brisa de SO
TEMP - 19 Cº


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2014 às 23:09)

Apanhei uma molha épica ao final da tarde, início de noite, o guarda-chuva de pouco servia. Agora está calmo.

Das estações amadoras de Braga, agora às 23h temos estes acumulados:
55mm (Palmeira), 80mm (Observatório) e 95mm (Quinta da Capela)


----------



## jpmartins (15 Out 2014 às 23:11)

Boa noite,

Na parte mais a sul do litoral norte,  sigo com 27.0mm.
Temp. 19.8°C.


----------



## 1337 (15 Out 2014 às 23:16)

Boas, por aqui foi uma miséria, apenas 66.3 mm

Tmp máxima= 20.5ºC

Tmp actutal= 18.3ºC


----------



## João Pedro (15 Out 2014 às 23:17)

Boa noite,
Atravessamos agora um período de acalmia meteorológica na Invicta. Veremos o que nos trarão as próximas horas.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (15 Out 2014 às 23:20)

Para já o acumulado está nos *108.9mm*, excelente acumulado tal como o do meu vizinho *Aristocrata*!  Parece que a nossa zona foi bem premiada


----------



## meteoamador (15 Out 2014 às 23:25)

A estação de Ribeira do Neiva  conta com 53 mm acumulados e assim deve ficar, amanha espera-se um dia mais animado   

A temperatura  mantém-se constante 18.2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2014 às 23:35)

Vince disse:


> Apanhei uma molha épica ao final da tarde, início de noite, o guarda-chuva de pouco servia. Agora está calmo.
> 
> Das estações amadoras de Braga, agora às 23h temos estes acumulados:
> 55mm (Palmeira), 80mm (Observatório) e 95mm (Quinta da Capela)



Também eu apanhei quando pouco passava das cinco. Esteve um daqueles dias bons para mandar guarda-chuvas pro lixo. 

Quanto a esses acumulados, creio que deve haver algum problema com a estação da escola de Palmeira, esse valor parece-me demasiado baixo.


Entretanto por aqui vai chuviscando, algum vento também tem marcado presença esta noite.


----------



## supercell (15 Out 2014 às 23:37)

Rajadas fortes de vez em quando...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2014 às 01:38)

Boa madrugada.

Antes de ir dormir deixo aqui o total acumulado do dia de ontem: *107,4 mm*.
No total do mês sigo agora com 225,6 mm de acumulado, já acima do normal para este mês - para contrabalançar teremos de ter meses de outubro secos no futuro...

A chuva mantêm-se neste novo dia, ainda com a frente mais activa a aproximar-se aqui do nosso litoral, pelo que daqui a uma hora (mais ou menos) deveremos passar a chuva mais forte.







Boas emoções nesta madrugada e com a chuva a bater nas persianas o embalar está garantido...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 03:56)




----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 03:58)

Mantém-se a chuva...será uma constante ao longo do dia de hoje...principalmente no final da madrugada e durante a tarde...actuais *18,1ºc* e *98%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 04:36)

Névoa disse:


> Onda de calor à vista?



Embora não seja o tópico certo, para a semana vamos ter calor sim...cut-off a S/W da Peninsula e Anticiclone na região da França, vamos ter fluxo de leste com ar quente a chegar desde o norte de África...


----------



## Paelagius (16 Out 2014 às 04:50)

Boa noite,

Chove bem...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 04:54)

Chuva forte por aqui também...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 05:11)

Dilúvio por estas bandas...


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

Chove imenso, sigo com* 21.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

17.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2014 às 07:03)

Boas 
Por aqui está muito vento!
A luz foi abaixo durante a noite.
Acumulado segue nos 18mm!


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 07:06)

A precipitação acalmou um pouco, ao contrário do vento que se intensificou...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2014 às 07:16)

Rajada de 77kmh!
Edit: 80kmh!!


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2014 às 07:40)

Bom dia.

A frente trouxe um acumulado de *31,8 mm* durante a madrugada.
Continua a chover mas fraco.
O vento tem sido moderado a forte.
Pela imagem de satélite temos uma frente a passar de "raspão" na zona entre Aveiro e o Porto, e apenas no Minho se fará sentir mais.
Vamos acompanhando para ver se esta frente desce um pouco mais ou não em latitude - isso fará a diferença entre ter um dia de chuva ou um dia de chuva forte.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 07:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A frente trouxe um acumulado de *31,8 mm* durante a madrugada.
> Continua a chover mas fraco.
> ...



Os modelos recuaram um pouco em termos de acumulados para hoje para o Douro Litoral e o sul do Minho. Maiores acumulados hoje no norte do Minho...


----------



## Spak (16 Out 2014 às 07:58)

Sente-se uma boa ventania aqui pelo Porto, nesta madrugada e manhã.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 08:11)

Esta ventania não engana, vem lá " molho", entretanto recomeça a chover depois de uma pausa.


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2014 às 08:32)

Ventania toda a noite e continua. Já não chove ha umas horas mas vento há para dar e vender.


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2014 às 08:39)

Vai pingando, vento moderado de sudoeste, 20,1º, ambiente quase tropical!


----------



## Cadito (16 Out 2014 às 08:41)

Rajadas bastante fortes aqui pela zona. As árvores fazem vénias ao Sr. Vento do Sul...


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 08:54)

Grande ventania, registo rajadas frequentes com picos entre 75/ 80 km/h , as árvores dobram-se todas e o vento faz barulho ao passar nos postes e cabos .. a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 82 Km/h de SSW, é quase impossível caminhar contra o vento na rua..aliás o vento empurra mesmo as pessoas.O vento assobia e faz uma pressão enorme nas janelas.


----------



## Cadito (16 Out 2014 às 09:18)

Chove torrencialmente e com vento moderado a forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 10:23)

Mas que ventania por aqui vai!


Chuva é que está toda ao largo. Ainda assim já acumulei 32,1 mm.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 10:35)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mas que ventania por aqui vai!
> 
> 
> Chuva é que está toda ao largo. Ainda assim já acumulei 32,1 mm.



A frente vai avançando lentamente, no seu extremo inferior ( a SW ) penso que se tratam dos restos da tempestade Fay, vamos ver como chega cá, por aqui agora chove bem com muito vento.


----------



## PauloSR (16 Out 2014 às 10:47)

Pela cidade de Braga, muito vento com rajadas pontualmente fortes... A chuva é espaçada, e por vezes cai de forma moderada.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2014 às 10:49)

Bom dia, 
vento moderado, por vezes forte de S/SW, sem chuva.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 10:58)

Muita chuva agora e certinha


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2014 às 11:10)

Dia um pouco mais calmo que ontem relativamente a chuva por aqui, acumulados até agora a variar entre os 15 e 25mm conforme as estações da cidade.
A parte mais activa tem passado pela Galiza, a partir da tarde deve sobrar mais para nós, mas de intensidade para já incerta.
A presença do dia foi o vento forte, agora no geral já a acalmar gradualmente, mas que regressa com rajadas fortes quando ocorre precipitação.
Vale a pena ver a animação vento 10m no GFS para entender a origem desta golpada de vento.
Onde também dá para ver os últimos momentos de vida da baixa pressão que já foi um furacão, hoje com a vorticidade remanescente a ser absorvida e diluída ao longo da superfície frontal.






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Paelagius (16 Out 2014 às 11:14)

Regressaram as rajadas fortes.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2014 às 11:48)

Bom dia.

A chuva atem sido em geral fraca mas persistente e daí ver o acumulado a subir paulatinamente.
Sigo com 3*9,1mm* de precipitação. Estou perto dos 150 mm neste evento, não me posso queixar. E ainda falta a parte da atarde que presumo que tenha alguma intensificação por períodos. Mas só em "nowcasting" poderemos ter certezas...
O vento continua a soprar moderado com rajadas.

Gozem este dia que depois iremos ter uma acalmia gradual nos próximos dias.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2014 às 11:50)

Chove com intensidade com vento moderado a forte à mistura


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 11:52)

*24.8 mm* acumulados, entretanto começa  ficar algo escuro para Oeste e SW 

Muito vento com rajadas fortes e frequentes.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2014 às 12:01)




----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 12:52)

O vento está a ficar um caso sério neste momento!


O barulho que faz nos fios de alta tensão é assustador. As janelas estalam todas, algumas árvores quase curvam até ao chão. 


A chuva está a aproximar-se. Juntado-se a este vento todo vai ficar um temporal
 Jeitoso vai.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 13:03)

Por curiosidade, quais são os vossos registos de vento médio/ rajada máxima?


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 13:09)

Muito mau em termos de vento, as rajadas fortes e frequentes sucedem-se, como já referi, este vento de SW não engana, vai vir pela certa uma boa carga de água nas próximas horas 

Já registei *85 Km/h* de rajada máxima, esta zona do Marquês é uma zona alta da Cidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 13:14)

Há pouco caiu uma chuvada acompanhada de rajadas consideráveis. Fazia fumo por todo o lado. Está mau isto.!


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2014 às 13:34)

Uma linha de convergencia bem defenida está agora ao longo do Vale do Minho, nesta linha estão embebidas algumas estruturas convectivas com suficiente profundidade para causar precipitação excessiva e rajadas de 90-110km.h.

Atenção á região do alto minho nas proximas 3-5h.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Out 2014 às 13:34)

É cada rabanada...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 13:48)

Esta estação está on-fire em termos de vento.
O acumulado astronomico/patético mostra tambem isso mesmo.

Ha momentos, rajada de 88 km/h.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2014 às 14:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação está on-fire em termos de vento.
> O acumulado astronomico/patético mostra tambem isso mesmo.
> Ha momentos, rajada de 88 km/h.
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2



Mas mesmo em termos de vento não confio muito nela, aqui há dias já se tinha falado que apresentava uns valores estranhos.
Se vires o grafico anual, tem n rajadas acima dos 150km/h, uma de 216 e outra de 347.5km/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2014 às 14:15)

Boas!
Gostava de saber a velocidade do vento que está lá por fora,mas fiquei sem dados , a EM não se consegue conectar a consola!
Tenho mesmo que pensar em comprar uma Davis !


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 14:21)

Vince disse:


> Mas mesmo em termos de vento não confio muito nela, aqui há dias já se tinha falado que apresentava uns valores estranhos.
> Se vires o grafico anual, tem n rajadas acima dos 150km/h, uma de 216 e outra de 347.5km/h



Obrigado pelo reparo, não tinha visto o grafico anual, parti do pressuposto que os valores das rajadas de hoje(80/90 km/) eram minimamente credíveis.




Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Gostava de saber a velocidade do vento que está lá por fora,mas fiquei sem dados , a EM não se consegue conectar a consola!
> Tenho mesmo que pensar em comprar uma Davis !



Boas Joaopaulo, tens uma solução,saca o Zephyrus WindMeter para o telemovel, é excelente.


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2014 às 14:34)

Toda a manhã sem chuva (umas pingas isoladas não contam), mas vento forte constante. É realmente difícil caminhar com este vento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 14:49)

Chuva e vento forte neste momento! 


Que temporal, até lava as janelas!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Out 2014 às 15:03)

Mas que grande ventania neste momento, estive sem luz algum tempo.
A precipitação tem sido pouca, sigo com 8.1mm.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2014 às 15:04)

cstools.net disse:


> Já vi pior é verdade, é só verem o meu link da minha assinatura e seguirem os restantes vídeos do ano passado em Outubro e Dezembro de 2013 em que choveu uma centena de mm em menos de meia hora.
> 
> Mas o estado de hoje também não deixa margem para dúvidas que o tempo hoje não está para brincadeiras, como podem ver neste vídeo que vos deixo criado à cerca de meia hora atrás. Já choveu mais forte do que ao que estava na altura que fiz a




Aí no extremo noroeste já entra mais instabilidade

últimas 3 horas:





Aqui por Braga, continua o vento, por vezes forte.


----------



## PauloSR (16 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Chuva forte de "mão dada" com rajadas moderadas... Assim segue o tempo na cidade dos arcebispos!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (16 Out 2014 às 15:13)

Por Braga está um temporal daqueles.. Vento muito forte e chuva idém.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 15:24)

Muito escuro , começa a chover com intensidade  Grande ventania até assobia :assobio:


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 15:39)

Grande rega pela Galiza. Vigo segue com 89,8 mm e Pontevedra com 95,4 mm.


Por aqui o vento acalmou e chove moderadamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 15:50)

Entretanto por aqui o vento ficou quase nulo e chuvisca neste momento. Já nem parece o mesmo dia. 


A ver quanto tempo esta acalmia dura.


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2014 às 15:52)

Chove imenso no Alto Minho.

A estação amadora de Melgaço vai com 58,4mm, sendo que 25,4mm caíram na última hora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2014 às 15:54)

Chove bastante !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2014 às 16:14)

Desde as 12:30 que choveu com intensidade, parou por agora, bela carga de agua!


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 16:17)

Chove bem por aqui!


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 16:17)

cstools.net disse:


> Outubro e Dezembro de 2013 em que choveu uma centena de mm em menos de meia hora.



Esse valor está correcto? Penso que isso nunca aconteceu no nosso país. Em que dia foi registado?


----------



## Névoa (16 Out 2014 às 16:22)

Verdadeiro dilúvio na Senhora da Hora, até pensei que nem ia conseguir chegar a casa. Os pacotes das compras ficaram encharcados, perdi a gaze que comprei porque não vou limpar os olhos da gatinha com gaze molhada de chuva, o guarda-chuva acertou-me na cabeça por causa do vento e até vi estrelas (não sei se podia ser pior ou se sou eu que vejo muitos filmes de horror).
Ah sim, e eu estava a convalescer de uma infecção no sinus nasal...


----------



## PauloSR (16 Out 2014 às 16:26)

Névoa disse:


> Verdadeiro dilúvio na Senhora da Hora, até pensei que nem ia conseguir chegar a casa. Os pacotes das compras ficaram encharcados, perdi a gaze que comprei porque não vou limpar os olhos da gatinha com gaze molhada de chuva, o guarda-chuva acertou-me na cabeça por causa do vento e até vi estrelas (não sei se podia ser pior ou se sou eu que vejo muitos filmes de horror).
> Ah sim, e eu estava a convalescer de uma infecção no sinus nasal...



Bem , isso é que foi animação!!! 
Por Braga abate-se uma grande carga de agua neste momento...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2014 às 16:27)

Boa tarde.

De facto, e como se antevia, a região do Alto Minho a mais duramente atingida pela forte precipitação neste dia.
As zonas mais a sul deverão ainda contar com bastante chuva, mas não disponho de dados mais concretos para complementar a minha afirmação.
De concreto, refiro que o vento tem soprado por vezes forte, com rajadas (máx. de 61,9 km\h) - para mim este valor já bastante marcante, pois a estação encontra-se numa zona relativamente protegida, e demonstra que a pouca distância o vento soprará muito forte.
O acumulado é de *45,5 mm*.

Por Penafiel o vento tem soprado forte com rajadas e a chuva é moderada. O céu encontra-se encoberto.
A RUEMA de LUZIM-PENAFIEL tem um acumulado de 38,8 mm (00h-14h)

Edit 16.30h: chove intensamente na Cidade de Penafiel


----------



## Guedes 114 (16 Out 2014 às 16:29)

Boas
Aqui pela baixa do Porto temos de regresso a chuva, o vento para já é q sumiu...
Em Penafiel a chuva é constante com pingas bastante grossas e vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2014 às 16:34)




----------



## Cadito (16 Out 2014 às 16:41)

Chuva e vento moderados.
A estação AEMET de Pontevedra segue com *113,0 mm* até às 16-20h. 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=&l=1484C&w=1&datos=img&f=


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 16:49)

Chove bem, a estação do ISEP já ultrapassa os 30 mm

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## Cadito (16 Out 2014 às 17:01)

Snifa disse:


> Chove bem, a estação do ISEP já ultrapassa os 30 mm
> 
> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html



Chuva forte e vento nulo. Incrível a rapidez com que passamos de vento forte a inexistente.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2014 às 17:04)

Chuva agora fraca a moderada e com acalmia do vento por Penafiel.

Em Paços de Ferreira o acumulado é de 47,5 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2014 às 17:11)

Volta a chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2014 às 17:20)

Aumenta a intensidade da chuva em penafiel e o vento sopra fraco.

Volto a ultrapassar os 50mm de precipitação: *50,5 mm*.
São quase 160mm de precipitação acumulada em menos de 36h.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2014 às 17:34)

chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 17:40)

Até às 15hUTC os acumulados em quatro estações do Minho foram os seguintes (os valores entre parêntesis referem-se ao período até às 15h de hoje se não fôr indicado outro):
V.N.Cerveira(604): 40,0mm(3h)  44,0mm(6h)  89,6mm(12h)  112,2mm(24h)  *144,3mm(48h)*

Braga, Merelim(622): 22,1mm(3h das 4h às 7h)  37,5mm(6h ontem das 2h às 8h)  52,3mm(12h ontem das 01h às 13h) 98,2mm(24h até às 7h)  142,1mm(48h)

Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro(606): 28,8mm(3h) 42,6mm(6h)  74,8mm(12h)  96,4mm(24h)  110,4mm(48h)

Viana do Castelo, Chafé(551): 21,7mm(3h ontem das 4h às 7h)  29,1mm(6h ontem das 2h às 8h) 45,3mm(12h)  55,1mm(24h)  72,6mm(48h)


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 17:49)

E já agora os valores para 72 horas acumulados até às 15h UTC

V.N.Cerveira(604): 151,9mm
Braga, Merelim(622): *153,5mm* (das 13h de dia 13 às 13h de hoje)
Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro(606): 123,9mm
Viana do Castelo, Chafé(551): 77,2mm

Fonte: IPMA registos horários disponíveis na tabela HTML na versão flash dos gráficos de observação.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 18:02)

Boas, 

por aqui uma estranha calmaria, de fortes rajadas de vento passamos para leve aragem de SW.

o acumulado está nos *33.8 mm* 

Está também um pouco mais fresco com 16.5 ºc actuais.

Céu escuro a Oeste.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 18:15)

Chove fraco e abrandamento do vento...acumulados mais logo, mas rondam os *30mm* neste momento...


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 18:33)

Ontem há noite houve uma derrocada aqui perto.

Só há pouco passei lá e aquilo estava feio: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Braga&Option=Interior&content_id=4183244


----------



## Paelagius (16 Out 2014 às 18:39)

Após algum período de acalmia, eis que regressam as rajadas.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 18:47)

Sanxenxo a norte de Vigo com 110mm já a esta hora só em tom de exemplo.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 18:54)

Regressa a chuva com alguma intensidade, o vento já sopra moderado de SSW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2014 às 19:04)

chuva e vento forte novamente !!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2014 às 19:19)

Temperatura actual: 17.7ºC 
Chuva fraca


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2014 às 19:29)

Bem... hoje levantei-me as 5h... Qdo regressava do porto estava tola de sono. Depois de apanhar o bebe, ele adormeceu e eu não resisti e tb adormeci. Ora, nessa altura não havia ponta devento. Acordo e... Tcharam!! Mega temporal outra vez! Chove copiosamente e o vento é realmente forte. Vivo a poucos metros do mar, sem obstáculos, pelo que levamos com o temporal directo.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 19:37)

*35.2mm *acumulados, a ver se vai aos 40 mm antes da meia noite 

A temperatura subiu para os 18.5 ºc actuais, vento moderado de SW/SSW


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2014 às 20:28)

*34mm* acumulados...actuais *18,9ºc* e *98%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## meteoamador (16 Out 2014 às 21:09)

Boa noite

Por aqui o vento acalmou e chove bem.
Os  ribeiros  já vão bem cheios e já há sapos no meio da estrada, isto tá tudo alagado e o Inverno ainda não começou 

Acumulados até agora:

Ribeira do Neiva 51.8 mm

Braga, Palmeira 36.8 mm 

 Bem menos do que esperava 

Tatual 17.1ºC
Hr 95%


----------



## 1337 (16 Out 2014 às 21:54)

Hoje o dia foi muito melhor que o de ontem, mas que grande temporal se abateu aqui pela tarde, com vento muito forte

O acumulado de hoje vai nos 78 mm, já ultrapassei em muito o de ontem


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 22:26)

Até às 18hUTC os acumulados máximos em mm, revistos e corrigidos, nas estações do IPMA a norte do Douro e a oeste do Tâmega foram os seguintes para cada intervalo de tempo (horas UTC):


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2014 às 22:35)

Que chuvada que cai agora por aqui!!!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2014 às 22:37)

E por aqui também.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Out 2014 às 22:38)

Chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 22:43)

Mas que chuvada cai por aqui!!


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 22:47)

Chuva forte por aqui, o acumulado está nos 37.4 mm


----------



## meteoamador (16 Out 2014 às 22:59)

Grande chuvada


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 23:09)

A estação do ISEP está quase nos 40 mm, segue com 39.37mm, por aqui  38.6 mm acumulados até ao momemto 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## ipinto (16 Out 2014 às 23:11)

Bem que dia de autentico inverno á Portuguêsa, chuva constante e por vezes bastante forte,vento forte.. Acho que todos tiraram o " Pó " aos pluviometros lol


----------



## meteoamador (16 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Reparem no Rate


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 23:17)

Por aqui não chove de momento, mas pelo radar parece que ainda vai cair mais alguma coisa.

Acumulados *73,9 mm *até ao momento. Mas que dois dias impressionantes.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Out 2014 às 23:28)

StormRic disse:


> Até às 18hUTC os acumulados máximos em mm, revistos e corrigidos, nas estações do IPMA a norte do Douro e a oeste do Tâmega foram os seguintes para cada intervalo de tempo (horas UTC):



Sem dúvida a EMA de Braga (622 - Merelim) está na 1ª posição em termos de acumulados em 72 Horas (161.8 litros/m2)


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2014 às 23:39)

meteoamador disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui o vento acalmou e chove bem.
> Os  ribeiros  já vão bem cheios e já há sapos no meio da estrada, isto tá tudo alagado e o Inverno ainda não começou
> ...



Essa estação de Palmeira não está a registar correctamente os valores de precipitação. A EMA de Merelim que fica 2km ao lado registou mais de 70 mm.


Fotos da derrocada que se deu ontem perto de minha casa em Frossos. Muita sorte não terem havido vítimas.











Entretanto chove outra vez.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2014 às 23:45)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Sem dúvida a EMA de Braga (622 - Merelim) está na 1ª posição em termos de acumulados em 72 Horas (161.8 litros/m2)



Mas especialmente são os totais em 48 horas os mais significativos: à excepção das situadas no litoral (Porto, Viana) todas as estações apresentam acumulados superiores a 100mm e algumas com larga margem. De referir que nas últimas horas todos estes máximos de 48h e 72h já foram batidos. Vou fazer a actualização daqui a pouco. Já há mais de 160mm em 48 horas em Braga.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2014 às 23:51)

Chuvada por aqui


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2014 às 00:01)

Boa noite.

O final do dia trouxe mais chuva, por vezes forte.
Parece que a tendência é agora de acalmia. Ainda teremos mais chuva entre hoje e domingo mas em geral mais fraca com o avançar dos dias.
Neste momento temos chuviscos por cá.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

O acumulado de hoje é de *64,3 mm*.

Com o acumulado de ontem (107,4 mm) temos então um total de *171,7 mm em 48h. Nada mau...*
O acumulado mensal vai em 287,6 mm.

*Tatual: 17,6ºC*
*Hr: 95%*​


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2014 às 00:14)

Acabei o dia de ontem com uns belos 87.4 mm, bem melhor do que ontem.

E por agora já chove forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2014 às 00:20)

Fiquei sem luz por aqui há minutos, e parece que foi no geral. Está uma noite ventosa.


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2014 às 00:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Fiquei sem luz por aqui há minutos, e parece que foi no geral. Está uma noite ventosa.



Também aqui momentaneamente, e foi uma falha daquelas "feias", quando regressou veio com uma pequena sobrecarga, daquelas que o material electrónico não gosta nada. Não me parece que seja devido ao tempo, as coisas estão calmas agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2014 às 00:30)

Pronto voltou a chuva por aqui!! E cai com gotas bem grossas!


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2014 às 00:54)

Bem de repente levantou-se uma ventania, estava tudo tão calmo e de um momento para o outro levantou vento forte.

A ver se amanhã é outro dia em grande


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2014 às 00:55)

São os últimos cartuchos desta pluma tropical, massa de ar muito húmida, assim por alto deve ter rendido em média uns 150mm em 48 horas pelo noroeste, nuns sítios mais, noutros menos. Como não era muito instável, não houve problemas de maior por cá apesar dos generosos acumulados, na Galiza já houve alguns. São uma visita regular nestas alturas do ano.

*(clicar na imagem para animar, 7MB)*




Amanhã ainda sobram uns resquícios, mas não deve ser nada de especial. Sábado já começa a limpar o céu, e depois vem esse pequeno "verão" de são martinho, de amplitude e duração ainda indeterminada. Julgo que depois de tantos dias de chuva que saberá bem a todos um pouco de sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2014 às 01:09)

Apesar de tudo, estes últimos cartuchos vão rendendo: levo 6,3 mm neste novo dia.
Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados e o vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas, tendendo agora a acalmar.

Boa noite e bom sono


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Out 2014 às 01:38)

Boa noite
Desde as 19:00h de ontem que parou de chover, desde essa hora não caiu mais pinga nenhuma,desde as 23:00 que levantou vento moderado de S/SO


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2014 às 01:40)

Bela chuvada!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 02:23)

Evolução do acumulado nas 6 horas precedentes. Um gráfico cuja interpretação pode ser interessante:






Obtém-se um padrão idêntico para os acumulados em 3 horas, mas para 12 horas as flutuações quase periódicas desaparecem visto que o seu período é inferior a 12 horas.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 03:36)

Actualização dos acumulados máximos com as precipitações adicionais caídas entre as 18h de dia 16 e as 00h de hoje:






(Nota: Cabeceiras e Montalegre têm o mesmo total, não é lapso)
Desconfio que a estação de Massarelos está meio entupida. O total de 97 horas é o acumulado nestes quatro dias (só contam praticamente 96 horas pois na primeira hora só VC teve 0,6, nas outras foi nula).
A média simples das 11 estações é de 129,3mm; 138,6mm não contando com Massarelos.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Out 2014 às 10:32)

O vento forte voltou pelas 9 horas


----------



## PauloSR (17 Out 2014 às 11:56)

Paelagius disse:


> O vento forte voltou pelas 9 horas



De facto o vento tem vindo a fazer-se notar


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2014 às 12:19)

Chove bem agora !
Rajadas fortes!


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2014 às 13:35)

Boas,

Neste momento céu encoberto, algumas rajadas fortes de vento e uma chuva persistente marcam o início da tarde.

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *39.2 mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2014 às 14:07)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco !
A minha Em voltou a conectar-se , sigo com 2,2mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2014 às 14:11)

Tempo muito fechado , muito nevoeiro!


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2014 às 15:26)

Chuva pegada e persistente, tempo muito fechado 

*5 mm* acumulados


----------



## Paelagius (17 Out 2014 às 15:37)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2014 às 15:41)

Grande chuvada , muito forte agora


----------



## Paelagius (17 Out 2014 às 15:48)

Para vocês que já estão habituados a ver as fotografias e aquilo que costumo ver... Fica aqui um vídeo apenas para ter uma ideia da visibilidade por causa da chuva miudinha:


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2014 às 16:36)

Acumulado : 7,2mm


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2014 às 17:12)

Chove desde o início da tarde, em geral chuva fraca.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2014 às 18:25)

Chuva persistente, neste momento está a aumentar de intensidade, sigo com *9.4 mm* acumulados 

No ISEP já se ultrapassam os 10 mm.

Outubro/2014 soma *193,8 mm*


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2014 às 18:41)

Intensidade actual da chuva 10.46 mm/h

O acumulado está nos *10.4 mm.*

17.1 ºc actuais e 98 % de humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2014 às 18:44)

Por aqui 10,9mm
Atuais 17ºC e 97%HR vento de SSW


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2014 às 19:29)

Boa noite.

Tempo farrusco, cinzentão.
Ao longo do dia tivemos períodos de chuva fraca, chuviscos  e chuva por vezes moderada de curta duração.
Agora chove moderadamente e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de S.
O acumulado de hoje é de *13,7 mm*.

*Tatual: 17,3 ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2014 às 19:48)

13,5mm acumulados!


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2014 às 21:06)

Boas, 

Por aqui parou a chuva, acumulados 13 mm


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 22:19)

200mm em cinco dias, tal deverá ser o total redondo quando o dia de hoje terminar, para Braga.







Média de 148,1mm para 10 estações (excluindo Massarelos e Chaves).


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2014 às 22:30)

Braga já ultrapassou à vontade os 200mm para o evento de 5 dias, 204,0 até às 20h UTC


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2014 às 00:35)

Boa noite.

Este evento foi de facto um bom evento no que toca à precipitação.
Na 4ª feira tive *107,4 mm*, 5ª feira foram mais* 64,3 mm* e ontem fiquei-me pelos *16,0 mm*.
No total do mês já tenho um acumulado de mais de 300 mm:* 304,6 mm.*

No que toca ao dia de hoje, já se nota o acalmar da situação, estando nós agora numa zona de transição entre o anticiclone do mediterrâneo e a acção da depressão atlântica que nos tem "fustigado". Sobra assim alguma nebulosidade e chuva mais fraca, bem como o vento ainda subsiste, fraco a moderado.
Certa parece ser a tendência para termos uns dias soalheiros.

Há pouco tivemos um aguaceiro moderado, curto.
O novo dia leva 1mm de precipitação.

Bom fim de semana para todos


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2014 às 01:10)

Boa noite,

Foram de facto dias muito chuvosos. Este mês já tive três dias em que o acumulado foi superior a 70 mm, dois deles na casa dos 90. Desde que faço registos meteorológicos (2009) não me lembro de tal feito. O mesmo acontece para os 200 mm acumulados em 5 dias. 

O dia de ontem foi novamente marcado pela chuva, que desde o início da tarde caiu sem parar embora já com menos intensidade.

Venha agora o sol para secar os campos completamente feitos em piscinas e para desfrutar um pouco deste, visto que já não o vemos e estamos a levar constantemente com água há três dias.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 03:00)

Termino aqui este exercício de estudo da precipitação do evento de 5 dias, em 12 estações do IPMA a norte do Douro:







gráficos de comparação dos máximos acumulados











A coluna da direita deste último gráfico corresponde à situação hipotética de a precipitação durante o período dos registos se distribuir uniformemente ao longo do tempo. Nas situações reais os acumulados máximos são sempre maiores para todos os intervalos parciais. Assim, neste evento, a precipitação máxima em 24h esteve compreendida aproximadamente entre 40 a 60% do total acumulado nos cinco dias; Vila Nova de Cerveira com a maior percentagem (63%) e Porto, Pedras Rubras com a menor (37%); se a precipitação fosse uniforme este valor seria 20%.
É também evidente a concentração da precipitação (de 59 a 86% do total) em apenas 40% do tempo total, isto é, em apenas 48 horas caíu a maior parte da precipitação, destacando-se V.N.Cerveira como a estação com maior concentração neste intervalo; Porto S.Gens será a estação em que segundo este critério a precipitação esteve mais uniformemente distribuída ao longo dos cinco dias.
Relativamente aos períodos curtos, até 12 horas, só três estações concentraram mais de 40% do total dos cinco dias em apenas 12 horas, Cerveira novamente com o maior valor (53%), as estações do Porto com os menores (22%) assim como Braga o que pode explicar não terem ocorrido inundações urbanas notáveis.

Relativamente à emissão de avisos, os valores que os justificaram são os dos totais em 1 e em 6 horas, mesmo assim os valores estiveram um pouco aquém do esperado:
- três estações não atingiram os mínimos para aviso amarelo;
- só duas estações (as da vertente norte do Alto Minho) se enquadraram no aviso laranja.
No entanto, nota-se que os totais em 12, 24 e 48 horas são bastante elevados, o que significa persistência da precipitação intensa e pode levar a justificar os avisos mesmo quando os totais para intervalos mais curtos não estejam dentro dos critérios.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2014 às 08:26)

Bom dia,

Toda a noite a chover e continua, sigo com *17 mm* acumulados até ao momento  este mês já ultrapassa os 200 mm


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2014 às 08:53)

Boa chuvada agora e persistente, *18.8 mm* acumulados 

16.9 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2014 às 09:06)

*20.07 mm* no ISEP, *19.6 mm* por aqui e chove! 

Dá ideia que pode ficar assim o dia todo..

Realmente depois de tanta água vão saber bem uns dias secos e com sol..


----------



## cookie (18 Out 2014 às 09:40)

Por aqui, chove mais que ontem, mas com menos vento, bastante menos.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2014 às 09:56)

Há minutos por aqui ( 720p)



e assim segue o dia, fechado e chuvoso 

Muito menos vento hoje, sopra de SSW em geral fraco a moderado.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2014 às 12:03)

Muito bom dia.

Excelente recolha *StormRic.*
Um trabalhão certamente mas interessante.
Nestas 96h em apreço tive um total de 204,7 mm, dividindo-se assim:
Dia13 - 16,0 mm
Dia 14 - 1,0 mm
Dia 15 - 107.4 mm
Dia 16 - 64,3 mm
Dia 16 - 16,0 mm
A esmagadora maioria da precipitação foi do tipo estratiforme e não convectiva, pelo que foi um bom evento para estes lados, sem risco de inundações. 

Hoje acordei com chuva moderada e vento fraco a moderado.
O acumulado de hoje é de *22,1 mm*.
neste momento mantêm-se o céu encoberto e vai chovendo...


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2014 às 12:06)

Por aqui pausa na chuva, céu encoberto, o acumulado está nos *23.4 mm* 

18.4 ºc actuais e 97 % de humidade.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2014 às 12:38)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma madrugada e manhã bem cinzentas e com muita chuva miudinha e persistente, agora começa a clarear e o sol até parece que está com vontade de dar um ar de sua graça. Já não chove há cerca de uma hora e picos.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 17:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Muito bom dia.
> 
> Excelente recolha *StormRic.*
> Um trabalhão certamente mas interessante.
> ...



Obrigado, mas uma vez construída a folha de cálculo a continuação do trabalho é bastante simples.

Portanto Paços de Ferreira sensivelmente a par de Braga, as duas estações líderes situam-se assim na primeira linha de altitudes médias (200-300m)do Minho. É uma pena a densidade de estações não ser maior porque este foi (e parece que ainda não acabou completamente, se calhar tenho que reabrir a série) um evento de caracteristicas muito convenientes ao estudo, pela manutenção de um fluxo frontal de direcção quase constante, logo adequado à investigação da correlação com o relevo e proximidade do litoral.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2014 às 21:13)

Boas,

Como se esperava, a tarde foi sem chuva e até algo solarenga pelas 16h30. Ao final da tarde voltou a cobrir e fomos presenteados com estas belas formações! 



Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud dynamics. Porto, 18-10-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2014 às 14:22)

Boa tarde.

Já se sente o calor.

À pouco reparei nesta nuvem e fui ver qual seria a causa de ela ter esta cor. Procurei na internet e pareceu-me que poderia ser irisação. Se alguém que tivesse a certeza de qual é a causa e me pudesse dizer agradecia.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2014 às 15:22)

Boas tardes,

Está calor por aqui 

sigo com *26.2 ºc* que é a máxima do dia até ao momento, vento fraco de ENE.

A mínima foi de *15.2 ºc*


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Out 2014 às 16:02)

Boas!
 Bastante calor por aqui também!
O ISEP vai bem lançado 27,7ºC!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2014 às 17:03)

Boas tardes,

está um belo Domingo para ir dar um passeio à cidade ou à praia e até mesmo ir dar uns mergulhos, visto que a água anda pelos 19°C.

Não estou em casa mas as máximas por Braga hoje devem ter alcançado os 30°C.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 17:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Já se sente o calor.
> 
> À pouco reparei nesta nuvem e fui ver qual seria a causa de ela ter esta cor. Procurei na internet e pareceu-me que poderia ser irisação. Se alguém que tivesse a certeza de qual é a causa e me pudesse dizer agradecia.



São realmente nuvens irisadas! Boas fotos!
Ocorre quando as nuvens altas são muito finas e cada raio de sol intercepta assim um único cristal de gelo separando-se nas cores do arco-íris. É visível nas lâminas muito finas, como na segunda foto, ou nos bordos das nuvens onde a espessura se torna também muito fina.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2014 às 17:52)

Boas,

Mas que bela tarde de outono, cheia de luz, calor e sol. Já tinha saudades...


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Out 2014 às 19:55)

Boas!
Dia bastante quente , com máxima de 27,5ºC
Atuais 24,1ºC , 75%HR e vento de Este.

Foto tirada hoje as 19h


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2014 às 14:45)

Muito calor por aqui, 28.2 ºc actuais, vento fraco de E/ESE


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2014 às 15:16)

*30.2 ºc* no ISEP 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Out 2014 às 15:38)

Boas,

bastante calor por aqui também, 28.1ºC neste momento que é máxima do dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2014 às 19:29)

Bom fim de dia.

Muito sol, claro. Por estas bandas o sol brilhou intensamente, num céu pouco nublado a limpo.
Alguns cirros estiveram presentes.
O vento soprou fraco de ENE (média).

A *Tmáx*. na Oregon foi *28,0ºC*.
No termómetro de máximas no abrigo (onde também se encontra o sensor da Oregon) marcou *28,4ºC*.

*Tatual: 19,9ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## Névoa (20 Out 2014 às 20:11)

Alguns valores de hoje para o Porto:

S. Gens
Máx: 31,7C (!!!!!!!!)
Min: 17,6C

Massarelos
Máx: 30,6C
Min: 17,6C

Pedras Rubras:
Máx: 28,9C
Min: igual ou menor que 19,2C (só consigo dados a partir das 5:00)

isep:
Máx: 30,6C
Min: 18,5C

Será que aos dados de S. Gens estão correctos? Daqui a nada vamos ter a máxima do ano...


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2014 às 20:28)

Boas noites,

Muito calor hoje pelo Porto! Um verdadeiro dia de verão que custou bem a passar. Pela hora do almoço nem se podia estar ao sol que queimava! 
Agora vai soprando uma levíssima, e fresca, brisa mas dentro de casa ainda está bem abafado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Out 2014 às 21:54)

boa noite!
Dia quente por aqui, com máxima de 29,6ºC!!
Minima de 18,6ºC.
Hoje por volta das 15:20h (hora da temperatura máxima) , o vento rodou de E/SE para W , fazendo descer a temperatura .

Agora estão 22,2ºC a humidade está um pouco alta 82% , o vento sopra fraco de Leste!

Fotos tiradas hoje (19:08h):












Céu cinzento devido ás poeiras/ fumos presentes na atmosfera.
----
Em francelos - VNGaia: Minima tropical de 20,7ºC ! Atuais 22,9ºC com 93% HR!


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 22:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> boa noite!
> Dia quente por aqui, com máxima de 29,6ºC!!
> Minima de 18,6ºC.
> Hoje por volta das 15:20h (hora da temperatura máxima) , o vento rodou de E/SE para W , fazendo descer a temperatura .
> ...



 fotos a retratar admiravelmente bem o ambiente do crepúsculo! Sempre muito bom trabalho!


----------



## Névoa (21 Out 2014 às 00:04)

O céu aqui também esteve de um cinzento apocalíptico ao entardecer.
Segundo o isep, 20,6C actuais e já tive de reduzir a velicidade da ventoinha/ humidificador do quarto porque estou a ficar com bastante frio.
A gatinha está muito mal-humorada, viu tanto sol hoje pelas frestas da persiana mas não deixaram que se banhasse ao sol. Dona chata!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2014 às 14:48)

Boas!
Tarde quente por aqui.
Atuais 28,7ºC / 59% HR!
Humidex: 35,8ºC!!
---
ISEP segue com 29,1ºC / 56% HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2014 às 15:11)

Diferença entre o vento de NW e de NE!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2014 às 15:39)

Atuais 29,6ºC !! 
HUMIDEX: 38,5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2014 às 15:48)

Boa tarde.

O céu apresenta-se hoje carregado de pó, num céu com discretos cirros. Sensação de "smog" no ar, misto entre neblina e pó.
O vento tem soprado fraco de NNE (em média).
Dia um pouco mais quente do que ontem...

*Tmín: 12,9ºC (Sensor Oregon)
Tmín: 12,8ºC (T. mínimas oficial)
Tmáx: 28,5ºC (Sensor Oregon)
Tmáx: 29,2ºC (T. máximas oficial)

Tatual: 28,3ºC
Hr: 49%*​


----------



## cookie (21 Out 2014 às 15:49)

por VC ontem um tórrido dia de verão. hoje amanheceu bem mais fresco, de momento estão 24,6º.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 16:48)

Névoa disse:


> O céu aqui também esteve de um cinzento apocalíptico ao entardecer.



 boa expressão, é mesmo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2014 às 17:54)

Céu carregado de pó também por aqui:


----------



## cookie (21 Out 2014 às 18:25)

Em vc também... Parece uma nuvem de pó.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2014 às 19:05)

Atuais 25,3ºC com 71% de HR
Foto tirada às 17:14h


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2014 às 19:54)

Boas,

Hoje o dia foi, aparentemente, mais fresco que ontem mas, ainda assim, deu para suar mais do que o normal...
Muito pó pela atmosfera, como bem demonstra a foto do colega João Paulo.


----------



## Névoa (21 Out 2014 às 20:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje o dia foi, aparentemente, mais fresco que ontem mas, ainda assim, deu para suar mais do que o normal...
> Muito pó pela atmosfera, como bem demonstra a foto do colega João Paulo.



Estranho, senti o mesmo, e hoje foi até o primeiro dia que senti algum calor dentro de casa. Situação resolvida com o repensar da posição da grelha do ventilador... e agora já começo a ter frio até, mas sabe tão bem


----------



## Paula (22 Out 2014 às 13:30)

Boas tardes!
Nestes dias, as máximas, rondam os 29/30ºC (mais coisa menos coisa). Tempo meio abafado que mais parece alto Verão.


----------



## trepkos (22 Out 2014 às 13:31)

Estou temporariamente em Guimaraes, tem estado sempre imenso calor.


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2014 às 20:50)

Outro dia de calor por VC.


----------



## Paula (22 Out 2014 às 21:09)

Boa noite.






(Peço desculpa pela qualidade da imagem, mas foi o que se arranjou).
Tarde bem quente, cheia de "pó" 

Está uma noite espectacular. 20.8ºC, de momento.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Out 2014 às 21:10)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia quentinho pelo Porto. Em casa está insuportável, sinto-me como em pleno verão...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 21:21)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vê-se ali un _*sundog*_ tímido, quase um halo parece-me, mas realmente com a poeira nos níveis baixos o que é gerado pelas nuvens altas fica mascarado.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2014 às 21:53)

Boas,

*Extremos de hoje*

mínima: *14.9 ºc*

máxima: *27.8 ºc*

Neste momento 20.7 ºc e 87 % de humidade, vento fraco de NW.

Mais um dia quente céu com algumas nuvens altas e bastante poeira visível.


----------



## meteoamador (22 Out 2014 às 21:57)

Boas

Dia mais fresco hoje, durante o final da tarde apareceram nuvens altas que cobriram o sol.

Sigo com 22.0ºC e 48% Hr


----------



## Névoa (22 Out 2014 às 22:25)

Bom arrefecimento na Senhora da Hora, 19,1C às 20:00 (UTC?) em S. Gens, contra os actuais (22:25) 21,2C do isep. E está mesmo fresquinho lá fora, é muito agradável mesmo que só ao fim do dia.

De resto, S. Gens acusou uma máxima de 31,3C, enquanto que o isep ficou-se pelos 28,7C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2014 às 22:25)

Boa noite!
Atuais 21,7ºC com 85% HR vento de Leste , que tem vindo a aumentar ( Rajadas de 18kmh agora).
A máxima foi de 28ºC  a minima foi de 16ºC .

De notar que apenas por aqui está vento de E/NE!


----------



## Névoa (23 Out 2014 às 00:10)

HR actual de 91% na estação do isep!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2014 às 00:11)

Temperatura não desce muito , por causa do vento de E/ ESE( rajada de 22kmh).
Atuais 20,5ºC com 82%HR !!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2014 às 00:18)

Fotos tiradas às 18:40h












(As fotos perdem muita qualidade..)


----------



## Névoa (23 Out 2014 às 09:57)

O arrefecimento de ontem, apesar de prometer muito, ficou bem aquém dos 16C da noite anterior, com uns meros 17,4C registados em S. Gens. Isso a seguir os dados da estaçäo próxima, mas quando saí um bocadinho pelas 21:00 estava bem fresco, e quem não usava casaco estava de mangas compridas. A guiar-me pela sensibilidade, eu diria que estava por volta dos 17C, e isso no início da noite. Dormi mal hoje, mas não pelo calor e sim pelo frio, tive de ajeitar a ventoinha várias vezes e acabou por ficar no mínimo, e mesmo assim acordei a bater os dentes! Agora sinto que estou resfriada :/

Alguém sabe o que se passa no ipma? Não actualizam a previsäo há 24 horas (já se perdeu um run, espero melhor sorte a este run da manhã que já devia ter saído...)

edit. Actualizaram enquanto eu escrevia a mensagem


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2014 às 14:07)

VC amanheceu com o céu algo cinzento e 17graus às 7:30. O céu mantém-se estranhamente cinzento, talvez as ditas poeiras.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2014 às 15:44)

Boas,

por aqui já não está tão quente e até temos alguma chuva a oeste sobre o mar, porém será difícil cair alguma coisa dada esta baixa humidade.


----------



## Névoa (23 Out 2014 às 16:07)

Também por aqui o primeiro dia minimamente suportável desde Domingo. S. Gens tem como registo mais recente 27C às 12:00,  presumivelmente UTC. Então isso são 13:00 até Domingo, e a essa hora estava na rua, onde verifiquei um céu bastante encoberto, e acredito que estivesse menos que 27C, talvez mais por volta dos 26C. S. Gens tem produzido máximas espantosas, com valores bem superiores ao Porto, mas talvez haja algum problema com aquela estação, ou então é a minha rua que terá uma maior influência de brisas marítimas de Leixöes. Mais tarde poderemos ver as máximas de hoje e compará-las.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 17:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui já não está tão quente e até temos alguma chuva a oeste sobre o mar, porém será difícil cair alguma coisa dada esta baixa humidade.



Essa precipitação é estranha. Realmente está no radar. Qual é o tipo de nuvens associado? Será possível arranjar uma foto ?

E no RainAlarm até parece aproximar-se de Vila do Conde/Póvoa de Varzim.
Aliás parece que já houve um aguaceiro fraco ali perto de Ponte de Lima:

















Desconfio que deve ser reflectividade em _*virga*_.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Out 2014 às 17:35)

StormRic disse:


> Essa precipitação é estranha. Realmente está no radar. Qual é o tipo de nuvens associado? Será possível arranjar uma foto ?
> 
> E no RainAlarm até parece aproximar-se de Vila do Conde/Póvoa de Varzim.
> Aliás parece que já houve um aguaceiro fraco ali perto de Ponte de Lima:
> ...



O modelo GFS dá aguaceiros fracos para o Litoral Norte por isso calculo que não seja reflectividade. lol


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 17:44)

Brunomc disse:


> O modelo GFS dá aguaceiros fracos para o Litoral Norte por isso calculo que não seja reflectividade. lol



Pois, mas mesmo assim pode ser *virga*, só me convenço com uma observação directa.
O IPMA diz nada, fala só de "temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas". Ora nuvens altas só podem dar *virga *por isso é que eu estava a pedir a alguém que fizesse uma observação visual se possível.


----------



## Névoa (23 Out 2014 às 18:01)

O Rain Alarm já enviou mensagem de chuva a 22,4 km, com intensidade de 30% e área de 4%. A mensagem chegou às 17:51 mas só vi agora.

Deve estar a entrar pela Póvoa.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 19:18)

Névoa disse:


> O Rain Alarm já enviou mensagem de chuva a 22,4 km, com intensidade de 30% e área de 4%. A mensagem chegou às 17:51 mas só vi agora.
> 
> Deve estar a entrar pela Póvoa.



Se não tivermos confirmação directa ficamos sem saber. Era importante termos a certeza de que caíu mesmo chuva no solo, ou não, para aferirmos a precisão das previsões dos modelos e interpretar correctamente o que vemos nos radares. Porque pelas imagens de satélite não concluo coisa alguma, parecem-me cirrus, não vejo nuvens de convecção em desenvolvimento.


----------



## Névoa (23 Out 2014 às 19:43)

StormRic disse:


> Se não tivermos confirmação directa ficamos sem saber. Era importante termos a certeza de que caíu mesmo chuva no solo, ou não, para aferirmos a precisão das previsões dos modelos e interpretar correctamente o que vemos nos radares. Porque pelas imagens de satélite não concluo coisa alguma, parecem-me cirrus, não vejo nuvens de convecção em desenvolvimento.



É verdade, algumas vezes o RA viu chuva em cima da minha cabeça mas não havia nada. Será que alguém da Póvoa pode confirmar? A célula entrou em dissipação,  conforme que não deve ter chegado a Vila do Conde.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 19:48)

Névoa disse:


> É verdade, algumas vezes o RA viu chuva em cima da minha cabeça mas não havia nada. Será que alguém da Póvoa pode confirmar? A célula entrou em dissipação,  conforme que não deve ter chegado a Vila do Conde.



Às 18:30 estava sobre A-ver-o-mar ainda com eco verde.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2014 às 21:10)

boas!
Atuais 21,3ºC com 69% de HR !
Vento de NE
Máxima de 26,3ºC
Minima de 17,5ºC
-----
Barulho ensurdecedor com passagem aqui por cima do Antonov An-124!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2014 às 21:39)

Reparei agora que registaram uma EM em Grijo-VNGaia!
É uma LaCrosse Weather Pro Center 2800 Series.
Ainda de estar em fase de testes...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2014 às 21:53)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, mas mesmo assim pode ser *virga*, só me convenço com uma observação directa.
> O IPMA diz nada, fala só de "temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas". Ora nuvens altas só podem dar *virga *por isso é que eu estava a pedir a alguém que fizesse uma observação visual se possível.



Sim StormRic, por aqui cheguei a avistar virga. Já estava à espera. O céu chegou a ficar parcialmente nublado e parecia mesmo que ia chover, no entanto devido aos baixos valores de humidade qualquer precipitação evaporava antes de chegar ao solo. Só mesmo uma boa célula podia fazer cair alguma chuva, mas também não haviam condições para termos convecção mais organizada.


----------



## james (24 Out 2014 às 11:08)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui , hoje tive uma temperatura mínima mais alta que os dias anteriores ( 15 graus ) , nos dias anteriores tenho tido mínimas de 12 graus ( apesar de esta semana de dia aquecer um bocado , as noites têm estado relativamente frias , para nos recordarmos da època que já estamos a atravessar ) .

Desde ontem , muita nebulosidade média - alta por aqui ( curiosamente , o ECM modela a possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos para hoje à tarde em alguns locais do Minho ) .

Começa a cheirar a mudança de tempo !


----------



## guimeixen (24 Out 2014 às 16:26)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento formam-se rápido umas Cbs mesmo na fronteira, ainda à pouco vim à janela e não havia nada.

Só consegui fotografar uma, pode ser que se formem mais perto um pouco para conseguir uma fotografia melhor.

16h12





16h19





16h24





16h31





16:40


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 16:33)

Belas fotos, segundo o RainAlarm é na zona de Montalegre.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 16:54)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Neste momento formam-se rápido umas Cbs mesmo na fronteira, ainda à pouco vim à janela e não havia nada.
> 
> ...





jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos, segundo o RainAlarm é na zona de Montalegre.



 





http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=41&lon=-6


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 16:59)




----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 17:29)

jonas_87 disse:


>



Pela animação de satélite, embora as células que estão a ser produzidas sejam levadas no fluxo de oeste, o ponto de geração parece continuar agarrado à serra do Larouco:


----------



## Névoa (24 Out 2014 às 18:04)

Dia de muito calor por aqui, conforme os dados já disponíveis pelo ipma, S. Gens já registou 30C (novamente a temperatura mais alta do Grande Porto), enquanto que Pedras Rubras ficou-se por uns aprazíveis 26,9C, mas talvez estas ainda não sejam as máximas.

edit. já saíram mais registos e a máxima de S. Gens subiu para 30,2C, registado às 16:00 UTC. O céu voltou a estar cinzento, temo que a areia tenha resolvido voltar :/
Estranhamente o GFS persistiu bastante em dizer que hoje a temperatura seria bem mais amena, se bem que neste run foi forçado a assinalar 27C para o "Porto" (é mais para os aviões do Porto mas tudo bem).


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Out 2014 às 20:46)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia bastante quente.
Máxima de 28,3ºC !
Minima de 16,4ºC

Atuais 23,4ºC com 69% de HR e vento de LESTE!






Link do timelapse que fiz hoje ao fim do dia:


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 22:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite!
> Mais um dia bastante quente.
> Máxima de 28,3ºC !
> Minima de 16,4ºC
> ...



Bom trabalho, uma série grande de fotos! Deixo a sugestão de poder ser dividido em três partes: antes do sol começar a ser filtrado pelas nuvens(até 00:40), diminuindo a exposição, durante a parte do trajecto em que se vê o disco bem definido (entre 00:40 e 01:10) e a parte final  que precisava de um pouco mais de luz. No entanto a vantagem de manter sempre a mesma exposição é permitir observar o decréscimo da iluminação.


----------



## Paelagius (25 Out 2014 às 06:10)

Bom dia,

Noite quente esta última que está prestes a findar e a passar a dia.
Por aqui T=18.2°C e P=1016mB.


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2014 às 13:48)

Boas tardes, 

continua este tempo quente e algo abafado, sigo com 26.4 ºc, vento fraco de E/ENE.

A mínima foi de *17.6 ºc*


----------



## Névoa (25 Out 2014 às 14:13)

O isep está a subir vertiginosamente a temperatura, actualmente em 27,9C, enquanto que o registo disponível mais recente de S. Gens aponta para 26,6, mas isso às 11:00 UTC (12:00). Na mesmo hora Pedras Rubras seguia com 25,7C enquanto que Massarelos registava 25,8C uma hora mais tarde (13:00). Aparentemente Massarelos segue com menos calor que Pedras Rubras, o que não deixa de ser peculiar!

Hoje acredito que S. Gens ultrapasse os 30C novamente, vai ser para esquecer. Gostava de afirmar que será o último dia muito quente do ano, como fiz no ano passado no início do outono, mas não tenho a certeza disso.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Out 2014 às 14:37)

será impressão minha ou esta semana foi a mais quente do ano no porto tendo em conta que no verão nunca houve tantos dias seguidos com esta temperatura elevada?


----------



## Névoa (25 Out 2014 às 15:03)

homem do mar disse:


> será impressão minha ou esta semana foi a mais quente do ano no porto tendo em conta que no verão nunca houve tantos dias seguidos com esta temperatura elevada?



O ipma deve fazer uma lista das regiões com vaga de calor e dos registos aferidos. O problema aqui será a estaçäo que tomarem como referência, pois houve uma diferença significativa entre as duas EMAs do Porto, que são Pedras Rubras e S. Gens, com valores quase a tocar os 4C por vezes. Mas de uma forma geral, e considerando o período como um todo, também acredito que se trate da onda de calor mais quente deste ano, mesmo que o record individual de máxima não tenha sido batido em Outubro.


----------



## PauloSR (25 Out 2014 às 19:10)

homem do mar disse:


> será impressão minha ou esta semana foi a mais quente do ano no porto tendo em conta que no verão nunca houve tantos dias seguidos com esta temperatura elevada?



Verão?! Mas ele já passou?! Este ano, nos ditos meses de verão, de facto o verão resumiu-se a... nada!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Out 2014 às 19:25)

Por aqui 24,4ºC com 62%HR  e vento de E/ENE!
Nova EM registada no WU segue com 21,8ºC e 63%hr,  mesmo estando numa zona mais alta do que eu..


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 16:00)

É notável que às 14 horas seja o vale do Rio Minho a liderar as temperaturas em todo o território continental:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2014 às 16:07)

StormRic disse:


> É notável que às 14 horas seja o vale do Rio Minho a liderar as temperaturas em todo o território continental:



É mais comum do que muita gente pensa, muitas vezes o vale do Minho rivaliza com a Extremadura e até mesmo a Andaluzia nos pontos quentes penínsulares.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 16:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É mais comum do que muita gente pensa, muitas vezes o vale do Minho rivaliza com a Extremadura e até mesmo a Andaluzia nos pontos quentes penínsulares.



E mantém-se às 15 horas


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2014 às 18:40)

Boas tardes,

De volta ao Porto depois de um fim-de-semana "tórrido" pelo Ribatejo. Vejo que por aqui a coisa não esteve muito melhor...

Muito fumo à chegada ao Porto. Na zona dos Carvalhos estava impossível; queimadas por todo o lado o que com este calor não podia ser mais apropriado...:assobio:


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Out 2014 às 20:17)

Boa noite!
Hoje já tive uma minima mais baixa : 14,6ºC
Máxima de 25,9ºC atingida na transição do vento (quando passou de E para WSW).
Atuais 19,8ºC com 63%HR e vento rodou novamente para Leste , embora fraco!
Foto que tirei ao poente:


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 20:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite!
> Hoje já tive uma minima mais baixa : 14,6ºC
> Máxima de 25,9ºC atingida na transição do vento (quando passou de E para WSW).
> Atuais 19,8ºC com 63%HR e vento rodou novamente para Leste , embora fraco!
> Foto que tirei ao poente:



 bela foto! Aí ainda não se viam as nuvens médias que chegaram aqui ao pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Névoa (26 Out 2014 às 23:36)

Apesar do dia não ter corrido da melhor forma, pois ao tentar evitar o calor acabei por ir de encontro a ele, ainda consegui tirar umas fotos de algum outono na Rotunda da Boavista:


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2014 às 08:50)

Bom dia, 

início de dia mais fresco com mínima de *12.8 ºc*

Neste momento 15.0 ºc e algumas nuvens.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2014 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia começou com algumas nuvens e umas delas tinham virga.

Foto tirada às 8h07


----------



## Névoa (27 Out 2014 às 14:42)

A mínima desta madrugada foi de 13C registada em S. Gens, enquanto que às 13:00 a mesma estação registava 24,4C, um pouco menos do que o isep registou à mesma hora. Mas falemos das máximas de hoje mais tarde, com mais dados disponíveis.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2014 às 16:01)

Foto tirada à pouco de um halo e de um sundog que está à direita na primeira foto.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 16:24)

guimeixen disse:


> Foto tirada à pouco de um halo e de um sundog que está à direita na primeira foto.



 bem apanhado o halo! Quanto ao sundog tenho dúvidas pois ele deve ser parte do halo 22º, como um alargamento mas as cores do espectro devem estar alinhadas com as do halo. Pela situação na foto, fora do halo parece-me mais ser um reflexo interno da lente da câmara. Na segunda foto desapareceu, é observado em mais alguma foto?


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2014 às 17:35)

StormRic disse:


> bem apanhado o halo! Quanto ao sundog tenho dúvidas pois ele deve ser parte do halo 22º, como um alargamento mas as cores do espectro devem estar alinhadas com as do halo. Pela situação na foto, fora do halo parece-me mais ser um reflexo interno da lente da câmara. Na segunda foto desapareceu, é observado em mais alguma foto?



Obrigado!
Não, não tenho mais nenhuma foto. A segunda foto foi tirada passados 11min por isso ele ter desaparecido.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 17:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> Não, não tenho mais nenhuma foto. A segunda foto foi tirada passados 11min por isso ele ter desaparecido.



Conseguias observá-lo à vista?


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2014 às 18:25)

StormRic disse:


> Conseguias observá-lo à vista?



Sim, melhor do que na foto.


----------



## Paula (27 Out 2014 às 18:43)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia quente por aqui.
Alguma nebulosidade alta pela tarde.

Temp. atual: 21.1ºC


----------



## Névoa (27 Out 2014 às 18:43)

Vamos então a uma comparação um pouco mais abrangente das temperaturas registadas em algumas das estações do Grande Porto hoje (da rede do ipma a estação da Serra do Pilar continua sem dados de temperatura, embora haja dados relativos ao vento):

Previsão do ipma de hoje para o Porto (2014-10-27 11:35 UTC):
24/15C

Máximas e mínimas registadas por estações

- Pedras Rubras (Maia)
Máx.: 23,7C às 14:00h
Mín.: 13,9C às 6:00h
desvio em relação à previsão do ipma: -0,3/-1,1C

- S. Gens (Senhora da Hora)
Máx.: 25,9C às 14:00h
Mín.: 13C às 7:00h
desvio em relação à previsão do ipma: +1,9/-2C

- Massarelos (Porto)
Máx.: 24,9C às 14:00h
Mín.: 14,3C às 7:00h
desvio em relação à previsão do ipma: +0,9/-0,7C


-Isep (Porto)
Máx.: 25,6C às 13:37h
Mín.: 14,1C às 6:38h
desvio em relação à previsão do ipma: +1,6/-0,9C


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2014 às 18:47)

Boas,
chove no Porto neste momento!


----------



## Névoa (27 Out 2014 às 18:47)

Foi-me dado a conhecer, agora, que está a chover na Senhora da Hora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2014 às 19:10)

Po aqui choveu mas não acumulou !
Em francelos acumulou 0,5mm


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2014 às 19:30)

Boas,

Por aqui também cairam uns pinguitos grossos mas foi de pouca dura.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 20:22)

O retorno da chuva, modesto por enquanto mas está quebrada a "onda de calor" (estará mesmo?):


----------



## trepkos (27 Out 2014 às 20:57)

Vai chuviscando por Guimaraes, finalmente começou a ficar mais fresco, o calor já é insuportável.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 22:09)

Precipitação horária deixou de ser actualizada, última foi a das 19h.

EDIT: saltaram a das 20h. Já voltou com a das 21h e posteriores.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Out 2014 às 22:12)

Boa noite! Por aqui também caíram umas pingas, mas nada de relevante. Tempo abafado continua


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2014 às 00:20)

Por aqui chove neste momento!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Out 2014 às 02:27)

Choveu aqui também há minutos


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 04:04)

Têm espectáculo nocturno na costa:










quer dizer, lá para o nascer do sol... com binóculos


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 13:53)

Era caso para nos metermos num barquinho só para chegar mais perto deste espectáculo...


----------



## cookie (28 Out 2014 às 15:11)

em VC, ontem, às 17h o cenário era este





de momento o cenário é idêntico, embora o sol já tenha espreitado.
de momento 23,3graus, HR 56% E PA 1002.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2014 às 17:12)

Boas!
Atuais 20,3ºC com 76% hr e vento de OESTE.
Máxima de 22,8ºC  | Minima de 16,5ºC
Foto atual:


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 23:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Atuais 20,3ºC com 76% hr e vento de OESTE.
> Máxima de 22,8ºC  | Minima de 16,5ºC
> Foto atual:



 belo! Ainda bem que apanhaste o poente, por aqui nem sei quando foi, só olhando para o relógio, tudo cinzento.


----------



## Névoa (28 Out 2014 às 23:41)

Por aqui S. Gens disparou para 26,3C às 14:00. Acredito que S. Gens irá registar a segunda vaga de calor consecutiva nesta quinta-feira, não sei se o ipma terá antes de confirmar os dados ou não, ou se levam alguma outra estação em conta para além de Pedras Rubras, apesar de S. Gens também ser EMA.


----------



## trepkos (28 Out 2014 às 23:56)

Estou desiludido, estou à uma semana e meia em Guimarães/braga e ainda não vi chover, só sol e calor.

Já nem o Minho é o que era.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 02:12)

trepkos disse:


> Estou desiludido, estou à uma semana e meia em Guimarães/braga e ainda não vi chover, só sol e calor.
> 
> Já nem o Minho é o que era.


----------



## cookie (29 Out 2014 às 13:55)

Por VC mais um dia de calor com um belo céu azul. Por aqui ainda há gente na praia.


----------



## Névoa (30 Out 2014 às 08:34)

Bom dia!

Só para lembrar a todos que a máxima prevista para o Porto hoje é de 27C, e que no Litoral Norte como um todo as coisas não serão fáceis. Será um longo caminho até amanhã à noite... ou sábado de manhã... ou...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Out 2014 às 10:18)

Não serão fáceis porquê? Está bem agradável lá fora.


----------



## james (30 Out 2014 às 16:12)

Boa tarde ,

E continua este tempo de temperaturas máximas invulgarmente altas para a época ( um dia destes dá para ir à praia quase até ao natal , deve ser o aquecimento global , não há muito a fazer ) , mas as temperaturas mínimas têm sido relativamente baixas  , ainda hoje foi de 12  graus .

Seja como for , a mudança de padrão está à vista .


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2014 às 17:53)

Hoje o dia foi de sol, pontualmente com algumas nuvens altas...

Já que vejo alguns "discos pedidos", aproveito para pedir este tempo de sol quentinho e bom que alegra a alma e a mente, até ao Reveillon  Depois venha o frio e as neves em Janeiro


----------



## cookie (30 Out 2014 às 17:57)

Um dia de autêntica esturreira em VC, invulgar porque não corria ponta de vento, o que tornava penoso andar ao sol. Não tenho dados mas esteve mais quente que ontem.


----------



## Névoa (30 Out 2014 às 19:02)

Sim, mais quente que ontem, aqui no Porto também, e qualquer que seja a estação.
Vejamos então:

Temperatura prevista pelo ipma (a que aparece correntemente nos dez dias, realizada em 2014-10-30 01:21 UTC):
27/16C

-Pedras Rubras
Máx.: 26,9C às 14:00 (contra 24,3C de ontem)
Mín.: 15,4C às 7:00
Desvio em relação à previsão: -0,1/-0,6C

-S. Gens
Máx.: 28,9C às 14:00 (contra 26,9C de ontem)
Mín.: 13,6C às 7:00
Desvio em relação à previsão: +1,8/-2,4C

-Massarelos
Máx.: 27,3C às 14:00 (contra 25C de ontem)
Mín.: 15C às 7:00
Desvio em relação à previsão: +0,3/-1C

-Isep
Máx.: 28,4C às 15:32 (contra 25,7C de ontem)
Mín.: 14,8C às 5:43
Desvio em relação à previsão: +1,4/-1,2C

E também foi um dia em que o calor arrastou-se por muito mais tempo, temos por exemplo em S. Gens 26,3C às 12:00, 28,4C às 13:00, 28,9C às 14:00, 28,7C às 15:00, 28,7C às 16:00 e 27C às 17:00, que é o registo mais recente disponível no site do ipma.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Out 2014 às 19:42)

Boa noite,
Dia quente por aqui com máxima  de 26,5ºC .
Minima de 14,4ºC.
Atuais 20,9ºC / 65% HR / Vento fraco de SUL 
Esta rotação do vento de Leste para Sul , indica que a chuva está a caminho..
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do por de sol :














Neblina a tapar o sol:


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2014 às 23:31)

Boa noite,

Dia muito quente hoje, desconfortável, queimava bem. Os 27ºC foram duros de roer.... chega de calor! Hoje já vi marmeleiros por um lado a perder a folha e por outro a abrolhar e puxar folhas novas. Pobres plantinhas que nem sabem o que fazer! Tão parecidas connosco que também andamos meio perdidos com estas temperaturas! Venha o frio!


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Out 2014 às 23:58)

Hoje pela cidade de Braga por volta das 17:30 sentia calor e até estava a transpirar. De relembrar que por esta hora já começa a anoitecer.

Gosto de calor mas já começa a chatear nesta altura do ano. Venha lá novamente o tempo outonal.


----------



## Cadito (31 Out 2014 às 13:14)

_Vade Retro_ tempo de verão! 
O tempo frio está a caminho... assim como a chuva, e a neve nas terras altas.  

E, finalmente, terminaram os seis meses de verão! 

Ps.: O vento de SSW já sopra com alguma intensidade...


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 16:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> Dia quente por aqui com máxima  de 26,5ºC .
> Minima de 14,4ºC.
> Atuais 20,9ºC / 65% HR / Vento fraco de SUL
> ...



 belas fotos, muito bem captado o sol, luz perfeita.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 16:22)

Já há actividade eléctrica pela Galiza.
Interessantes alinhamentos de células quase a atingirem o nororeste.


----------



## Névoa (31 Out 2014 às 17:13)

Nota: todos os meus posts que contêm referências sobre máximas e mínimas de estações do ipma não estão correctos porque eu estava a consultar as tabelas horárias e não as diárias (ambas do ipma). Eu gostaria de editar ou apagar estes posts, mas não posso porque já não vou a tempo.,. Fica então aqui a nota sobre este erro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2014 às 17:16)

Por aqui agora:


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 17:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui agora:




off-topic: uma das minhas visões favoritas, uma linha de cumulonimbus prometedores a aproximarem-se.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2014 às 17:25)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: uma das minhas visões favoritas, uma linha de cumulonimbus prometedores a aproximarem-se.


Sim, estão a aproximar-se da costa!
Movimento de SW-NE


----------



## Cadito (31 Out 2014 às 17:27)

Névoa disse:


> Nota: todos os meus posts que contêm referências sobre máximas e mínimas de estações do ipma não estão correctos porque eu estava a consultar as tabelas horárias e não as diárias (ambas do ipma). Eu gostaria de editar ou apagar estes posts, mas não posso porque já não vou a tempo.,. Fica então aqui a nota sobre este erro.



Obrigado pela  informação.
Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho!


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 18:15)

Já deve chover de Viana do Castelo a Caminha.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Out 2014 às 18:17)

Caiu agora um pequeno aguaceiro e com uma pequena pancada de trovão


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 18:24)

Eco amarelo no radar do ipma. O sat 24 ainda não detecta descargas elétricas.

A linha de instabilidade está em desenvolvimento.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 18:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eco amarelo no radar do ipma. O sat 24 ainda não detecta descargas elétricas.
> 
> A linha de instabilidade está em desenvolvimento.



Nem o IPMA ou AEMet




http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0

não há actividade eléctrica na frente para sul da Galiza.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 18:33)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Caiu agora um pequeno aguaceiro e com uma pequena pancada de trovão



Este foi o aguaceiro que passou aí:






e este mais abaixo é interessante:


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> Nem o IPMA ou AEMet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado @StormRic , esse site atualiza hora a hora e a última atualização foi ás 18 horas. Existe algum site que mostre descargas elétricas em direto?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (31 Out 2014 às 18:36)

Avisto flashes de 5 em 5 segundos.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 18:37)

Acabei agora de ver um clarão.

Edit: mais um.
Edit: mais outro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2014 às 18:39)

A trovoada anda aí, aqui em Barcelos a luz da escola já piscou.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 18:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muito obrigado @StormRic , esse site atualiza hora a hora e a última atualização foi ás 18 horas. Existe algum site que mostre descargas elétricas em direto?



Eu não conheço. Só em estações privadas talvez ou então no Euclid:
http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## cookie (31 Out 2014 às 18:41)

às 16:00 em VC o cenário era este

pouco depois cairam umas pingas mas quase nada. Estão 20,7graus 87% HR e PA 1010. Vi uns flashes há pouco mas não percebi se seriam relâmpagos...


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 18:42)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Avisto flashes de 5 em 5 segundos.





guimeixen disse:


> Acabei agora de ver um clarão.
> 
> Edit: mais um.
> Edit: mais outro.





Ruipedroo disse:


> A trovoada anda aí, aqui em Barcelos a luz da escola já piscou.



não se esqueçam...

Festa!!


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 18:43)




----------



## Paula (31 Out 2014 às 18:44)

Boas!

Confirma-se a trovoada. Anda longe, ainda só vi clarões.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 18:44)

Acabei agora de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2014 às 18:44)

Já  vi  4flash daqui de francelos - vngaia


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2014 às 18:45)

Elas andam aí, avisto alguns relâmpagos


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 18:47)




----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2014 às 18:50)

Chiça em Esposende o céu deve ter desabado.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 18:53)




----------



## cookie (31 Out 2014 às 18:56)

acabo de ouvir um longo trovão. Como tenho as portadas fechadas não sei se houve relâmpago... Trovoada confirmada.


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Que grande trovoada, está mesmo por cima e chuva muito forte, que show elétrico


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Belo relâmpago agora, direcção WNW


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:00)




----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2014 às 19:01)

Ouvi agora um ronco ao longe.


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2014 às 19:02)

Mas que bomba mesmo por cima


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 19:06)

Vou para o telhado, quero ver o espectáculo.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:07)

1337 disse:


> Mas que bomba mesmo por cima












Vai entrar uma nova linha pela Póvoa/Vila do Conde


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:10)

1337 disse:


> Mas que bomba mesmo por cima


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2014 às 19:11)

Não sei se foi esse Stormic, infelizmente muitos raios não são detectados por causa da distância  . Bem isto foi uma autêntica surpresa, chuva muito forte com muita trovoada, um autêntico fim de tarde tropical, até porque ainda estão 19.6ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 19:15)

Já vejo relampagos


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:15)

1337 disse:


> Não sei se foi esse Stormic, infelizmente muitos raios não são detectados por causa da distância  . Bem isto foi uma autêntica surpresa, chuva muito forte com muita trovoada, um autêntico fim de tarde tropical, até porque ainda estão 19.6ºC



Foi este de certeza:


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 19:17)

Acabei de ver raios


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 19:17)

Já vi a base da nuvem e o aspecto da nuvem


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2014 às 19:18)

No Meteogalicia está mais correcto porque está mais perto o detector, pena não dar pra ver a intensidade...


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 19:19)

Relampagos consecutivos.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:22)

Comparando as células que passaram com as que vêm lá:


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 19:23)

Belo espectáculo com raios à mistura.


----------



## Célia Salta (31 Out 2014 às 19:25)

boas acham que chega alguma coisa ao interior?


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 19:26)




----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2014 às 19:26)

Belas descargas a Oeste e SW


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 19:27)

celia salta disse:


> boas acham que chega alguma coisa ao interior?



Não chega ao interior a trovoada. Não te esqueças que uma linha de instabilidade de pequeno diâmetro se dissipa rapidamente.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:30)

1337 disse:


> No Meteogalicia está mais correcto porque está mais perto o detector, pena não dar pra ver a intensidade...



http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action
Mesmo assim prefiro o detector do IPMA, está a portar-se muito bem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2014 às 19:31)

Grande temporal em Barcelos!

Chuva torrencial e altas bombas!


----------



## cookie (31 Out 2014 às 19:33)

aguaceiro forte agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2014 às 19:33)

Tempestade medonha por aqui!

A trovoada mete medo!


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 19:34)

Ouvem-se melhor os trovões agora.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Grande temporal em Barcelos!
> 
> Chuva torrencial e altas bombas!


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 19:37)

Começou agora a chover e ouvem-se bem os trovões.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 19:38)

Um relâmpago mandou agora a luz da rua abaixo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2014 às 19:39)

Que violéncia esta trovoada, a luz da escola já foi abaixo.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2014 às 19:41)

Boas,

Por aqui tudo mais calmo que mais a norte mas eles andam aí. Desde há cerca de uma hora que vai roncando e relampejando pelo Porto.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Belo espectáculo com raios à mistura.



Parece que já está sobre Aveiro:


----------



## karkov (31 Out 2014 às 19:45)

Festa por Guimarães


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2014 às 19:46)

É visível enorme aparato eléctrico a oeste/sudoeste de Braga, flashes constantes.
Radar da Meteogalicia está em baixo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2014 às 19:46)

Que trovoada persistente e intensa, já não via disto há muito tempo.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 19:47)

Trovoada sobre Espinho


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2014 às 19:49)

Está a aproximar-se...


----------



## Cadito (31 Out 2014 às 19:50)

Está quase a chegar. Já ouvi um ronco e vi 3 relâmpagos


----------



## PauloSR (31 Out 2014 às 19:51)

Avisto clarões com fartura desde as 18h30 pelo menos... Vamos aguardar e ver o que o Halloween nos reserva!!! Bom, bom?! Era uma "arrepiante" noite de trovoada


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:54)

Vince disse:


> É visível enorme aparato eléctrico a oeste/sudoeste de Braga, flashes constantes.
> Radar da Meteogalicia está em baixo.



O detector do IPMA está a registar bastante bem aparentemente:


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 19:54)

Mais uma vez a luz foi-se abaixo.


----------



## Paula (31 Out 2014 às 19:56)

Autentico festival  

Alguém me explica como cortar videos?


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 19:56)

Cada estouro até mete medo.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 19:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada sobre Espinho





João Pedro disse:


> Está a aproximar-se...





Cadito disse:


> Está quase a chegar. Já ouvi um ronco e vi 3 relâmpagos



A linha está mesmo a chegar ao Porto:





mas isto ainda não é a frente.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (31 Out 2014 às 19:57)

Que festival aqui por braga!


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 19:58)

Vê-se a frente de rajada com os relâmpagos.


----------



## Paula (31 Out 2014 às 19:59)

A jantar à janela.. maravilha


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 20:04)

Estouro monumental:


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 20:05)

Paula disse:


> Autentico festival
> 
> Alguém me explica como cortar videos?



Existem programas próprios, mas não tenho a certeza se o movie maker dá.


----------



## Cadito (31 Out 2014 às 20:07)

E começa a chover e a trovejar!


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 20:08)

Cuidado com a célula "lanterna vermelha":


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 20:09)

Chove torrencialmente acompanhado de muita trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2014 às 20:10)

Por Barcepos já passou.


Foi um festival à moda antiga. Algumas descargas devem ter caído a escassos metros dado os estrondo que parecia que iam deitar a faculdade abaixo.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Out 2014 às 20:10)

Por cá foram 7,1mm num instante


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 20:12)

StormRic disse:


> Cuidado com a célula "lanterna vermelha":



É só chuva forte, penso eu.


----------



## Névoa (31 Out 2014 às 20:12)

Os relâmpagos estão sensacionais, há bocado até pensei que fosse alguém a acender a luz da varanda. Muito giro este especial de halloween, estou a gostar muito!


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2014 às 20:13)

Chuva moderada por canelas


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2014 às 20:14)

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade agora.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 20:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> É só chuva forte, penso eu.



Intensa actividade eléctrica também.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 20:17)

StormRic disse:


> Intensa actividade eléctrica também.



Mas colocaste a imagem radar da intensidade de precipitação, eu referi-me à precipitação.


----------



## Paula (31 Out 2014 às 20:17)

Chove a potes e trovoa que mete medo


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2014 às 20:18)

Chuva forte!


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 20:20)

Cada trovão.


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2014 às 20:24)

Mas que grande show. E estou a ver uma coisa que nunca tinha visto, o prédio à frente do meu está com imensa gente à janela a assistir ao show também


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 20:25)

Deu agora um relâmpago e o trovão foi instantâneo.


----------



## Paelagius (31 Out 2014 às 20:28)

Chove torrencialmente no Porto.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2014 às 20:28)

Grande chuvada neste momento!


----------



## manchester (31 Out 2014 às 20:28)

Estou na praia de Matosinhos, que dilúvio que esta por aqui, e acompanhado por sessão de relâmpagos, 1 fartote...por agora apenas chuva com alguns flashs lá ao longe...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2014 às 20:30)

Relâmpago mesmo aqui em frente!


----------



## Paula (31 Out 2014 às 20:32)

Continua o festival.

Daqui a pouco coloco um vídeo do que consegui apanhar...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (31 Out 2014 às 20:34)

Fiz uns vídeos em 1080HD para vos mostrar, já devo ter uns 6gb de vídeos..
Apanhei uns estouros valentes aqui por Braga 
E continuam


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2014 às 20:34)

Improvisar um pouco com o radar da Corunha/AEMET


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 20:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas colocaste a imagem radar da intensidade de precipitação, eu referi-me à precipitação.



Sim, e eu disse "também é actividade eléctrica"


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2014 às 20:36)

Bombinha...


----------



## Paula (31 Out 2014 às 20:39)

Aqui está um apanhado. Desculpem a qualidade e as vozes de fundo, mas o meu pai está ver o benfas 



PS: O festival continua..


----------



## Nunotex (31 Out 2014 às 20:42)

Mesmo impressionante aqui em Braga----


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2014 às 20:45)

Festival de chuva e trovoada no Porto


----------



## guimeixen (31 Out 2014 às 20:47)

Que espetáculo.
Agora já está mais calmo.


----------



## Paelagius (31 Out 2014 às 20:48)

A reportar sem computador... Imagem obtida do ecrã da câmara fotográfica pelo telemóvel.

P.S.: Esqueci-me de ajustar o horário de Inverno.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Out 2014 às 20:50)

Relâmpagos aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2014 às 20:58)

chuva intensa neste momento


----------



## filipeoliveira (31 Out 2014 às 20:58)

Por aqui as primeiras pingas. E grande festival eléctrico.  Cada vez mais perto.


----------



## PauloSR (31 Out 2014 às 21:02)

Grande bomba à 5minutos!!! Caiu pertissimo daqui


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 21:03)

Ruas alagadas neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2014 às 21:05)




----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2014 às 21:11)

Um pequeno vídeo que fiz com o telemóvel, estava eu parado num semáforo à espera do Verde 


Quando ia a entrar para a garagem grande relâmpago e estrondo em simultâneo, infelizmente não captei, mas até assustou


----------



## supercell (31 Out 2014 às 21:11)

Já chove bem por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2014 às 21:15)

Eco laranja por cima de espinho, esta a seguir para NNE.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2014 às 21:16)

Boa noite.

Regressa a chuva, regressa o Aristocrata. Parece que só anda cá com o mau tempo 
Há 15 minutos chegou a chuva acompanhada de trovoada
Neste espaço de tempo o acumulado passou de 0 a 6,1 mm, com um Rain Rate de 62 mm\h.
O raios vão-se sucedendo com o ribombar dos trovões.
Demorou a chegar aqui a estas zonas em comparação com as mais litorais...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Out 2014 às 21:17)

Chove bem aqui


----------



## filipeoliveira (31 Out 2014 às 21:18)

Ouvi agora mesmo um caça. Um barulho fora do normal. Serão os Russos?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (31 Out 2014 às 21:19)

Apanhei um valente show elétrico de Famalicão até Braga por volta das 20H. Chuva forte e trovoada forte e feio por estas bandas. Um verdadeiro Halloween cheio de animação pelo Baixo Minho. Estava à espera de precipitação moderada-forte mas não estava a espera de tantas bombas por cá. Quem diria depois destes últimos dias soalheiros!!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2014 às 21:23)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ruas alagadas neste momento



http://www.wunderground.com/persona...J2#history/tgraphs/s20141031/e20141031/mdaily
EM na Zona Este na direção de espinho vai com 12mm!


----------



## PauloSR (31 Out 2014 às 21:25)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Ouvi agora mesmo um caça. Um barulho fora do normal. Serão os Russos?


??? Lolol... Sao as vassouras das bruxas!

Devias ter ouvido o barulho ensurdecedor do trovao que caiu aqui mesmo por cima!!! Impressionante...


----------



## filipeoliveira (31 Out 2014 às 21:28)

PauloSR disse:


> ??? Lolol... Sao as vassouras das bruxas!
> 
> Devias ter ouvido o barulho ensurdecedor do trovao que caiu aqui mesmo por cima!!! Impressionante...


Não, estou a falar a sério. Estava a ver a trovoada e ouvi um barulho muto alto até as janelas aqui de casa estremeceram, era um jato. Sei diferenciar do barulho normal dos aviões comerciais e dos trovões. E não fui o único a ouvir por estes lados.


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2014 às 21:29)

Tudo mais calmo por aqui, embora se vejam relâmpagos ao longe de vez em quando, entre abertas por vezes já iluminadas pela Lua.
Mas que grande noite, deve ser o canto do cisne deste "verão". Venha o frio.


----------



## supercell (31 Out 2014 às 21:30)

Por aqui alguma chuva moderada e flashes a Norte, será que a festa vai passar por Aveiro também? :P


----------



## supercell (31 Out 2014 às 21:36)

Chove bem forte agora!


----------



## AndrePereira (31 Out 2014 às 21:39)

Em Águeda por enquanto nao se passa nada.. Nem chuva nem relampagos, nem nada.. 
Pode ser que chegue dentro de mais alguns minutos com aquela linha que esta a entrar pelo litoral centro..


----------



## PauloSR (31 Out 2014 às 21:54)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Não, estou a falar a sério. Estava a ver a trovoada e ouvi um barulho muto alto até as janelas aqui de casa estremeceram, era um jato. Sei diferenciar do barulho normal dos aviões comerciais e dos trovões. E não fui o único a ouvir por estes lados.



Coisa estranhíssima...


----------



## filipeoliveira (31 Out 2014 às 21:56)

PauloSR disse:


> Coisa estranhíssima...


Não é habitual ouvi-los por estes lados...


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 21:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/persona...J2#history/tgraphs/s20141031/e20141031/mdaily
> EM na Zona Este na direção de espinho vai com 12mm!



o _rainrate_ está trocado com a acumulada.


----------



## meteoamador (31 Out 2014 às 21:57)

Boas noites

Só tenho uma palavra para o que acabei de assistir: ASSUSTADOR  

Intensas descargas eléctricas caíram por aqui algumas em que o relâmpago era instantâneo ao estrondo a luz na rua falhava constantemente.

O mais estranho foi que nada apontava para um evento destes.

Fica aqui o mapa das DEAs







Neste momento tudo calmo e não chove.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:00)

Célula intensa passou a Leste do Porto:


----------



## supercell (31 Out 2014 às 22:05)




----------



## supercell (31 Out 2014 às 22:06)

Trovoada perto!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2014 às 22:10)

StormRic disse:


> Célula intensa passou a Leste do Porto:


Eu vi os carões daqui!
Alguém melhor localizado talvez da zona Valongo /Penafiel/  Entre-os-rios ?


----------



## karkov (31 Out 2014 às 22:18)

PauloSR disse:


> Grande bomba à 5minutos!!! Caiu pertissimo daqui


Brutal até saltamos!!


----------



## manchester (31 Out 2014 às 22:30)

Tau! Praia de Matosinhos on fire por volta das 20 horas...imagens em sequência e não editadas de 1 dos vários relâmpagos que por lá caíram.
Como bónus ainda aparece na imagem dos corredores, indiferentes à chuva e à trovoada, siga que é sempre em frente 
Tive sorte em conseguir apanhar algo, porque estive por lá muito pouco tempo


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2014 às 22:44)

Espectacular final de tarde/início de noite, acumulei 21.1 mm em chuva convectiva


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:55)

1337 disse:


> Espectacular final de tarde/início de noite, acumulei 21.1 mm em chuva convectiva



Tudo perfeitamente enquadrado dentro de um aviso verde 





mas eu é que sou maldizente.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 23:50)

manchester disse:


> Tau! Praia de Matosinhos on fire por volta das 20 horas...imagens em sequência e não editadas de 1 dos vários relâmpagos que por lá caíram.
> Como bónus ainda aparece na imagem dos corredores, indiferentes à chuva e à trovoada, siga que é sempre em frente
> Tive sorte em conseguir apanhar algo, porque estive por lá muito pouco tempo



 espectacular apanhado! Será que podemos ver a parte do vídeo onde se incluem estas _frames_?


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Acumulados 31,1 mm por aqui no dia de ontem, numa hora. Nem sei o que dizer sobre este mês de Outubro. 


Quanto ao IPMA, podiam bem ter colocado um aviso amarelo. Um aviso laranja ia um pouco contra a corrente, pois os modelos não mostravam nada de especial quanto à chuva. O mínimo que eles podiam fazer era olharem para os valores de Cape, que eram altos, e supor que podia aparecer algo assim do nada, como aconteceu, mas isso já é pedir muito. O IPMA lida mal com estas situações convectivas, e aqui por Portugal ainda é tudo um pouco manso. Se fossem eles a gerir as previsões meteorológicas em Itália ou Grécia, aquilo era o pandemónio.


----------



## manchester (1 Nov 2014 às 01:15)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular apanhado! Será que podemos ver a parte do vídeo onde se incluem estas _frames_?




É este o vídeo (em frente, onde estão as luzes brancas, é a entrada do Porto de Leixões):


----------

